# Asus crosshair v formula club



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Aug 12, 2012)

I know there is a few of these clubs around the net i just want to start one here. mine is running at 4.4ghz with a fx 8150 trying to get to 4.6ghz just updated the bios to 1503 will see if that works.


----------



## nt300 (Sep 28, 2012)

May get the Asus Crosshair V formula if Piledriver prove to be faster than the Bulldozer. Any news on a new bios chip for this mobo?


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 28, 2012)

I run a 8150 at 4.3 GHz 24/7 on a Crosshair IV ( a non AM3+ board  )
So I believe You should be able to get 4.6 GHz easily on the V........

I am planning to get a Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 myself.....the Crosshair V is too expensive where I live...


----------



## Super XP (Sep 28, 2012)

Finally an official Crosshair V thread. I run my FX -8120 @ 4.40GHz w/ 8-Cores all the time. Turbo Core Disabled  I am still using the 11.0 bios version. I skipped the 13., 14., & the 15. Now waiting for the 16., version for a update. Still running strong and ice cold.

Oh, anything past 4.40 GHz running all cores needs a dump load more vCore which is why I stopped at that OCTOBER.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 11, 2012)

Version* 1605 bios out. 

Crosshair V Formula BIOS 1605
1.Improve system stability.
2.Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
File Size	
2,42 (MBytes)	2012.10.11
http://ca.asus.com/en/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download

I've been waiting for this update for a long time. Currently I am on Bios 1102. I skipped 1301, 1402 and 1503. Can this new bios be the Piledriver?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 11, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Can this new bios be the Piledriver?




May be...or may be not. Perhaps I'll check.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 11, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> May be...or may be not. Perhaps I'll check.



I meant to say if this is for Piledriver said to be released in late October 2012.
I'll be updating tonight. Also I would like to ask, after I update should I reset my bios setting to default, update then enable my OC's?

Thanks,


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 11, 2012)

load defaults, save and exit, and then change for OC. Do not load a previously-saved oc PROFILE.


----------



## Black Flag (Oct 11, 2012)

Unstable bios for my overclock settings. Downgrade to 1503 again.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 12, 2012)

Just installed the new Bios Update. Manually entered my original settings and it booted up just fine.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 12, 2012)

So is it like a guaranteed improved stability or only under situations? 

Why are they so vague, I wonder if I called support if they'd be able to tell me more.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Oct 12, 2012)

im running 1503 bios and im at 4.4ghz and after 10 minutes of prime one core will stop but it still stable in games. i wonder if bios 1605 will help prime run longer?


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> im running 1503 bios and im at 4.4ghz and after 10 minutes of prime one core will stop but it still stable in games. i wonder if bios 1605 will help prime run longer?



If it will automatically provide the necessary voltage to your OC'd CPU that you aren't giving it, yes.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Oct 12, 2012)

erocker said:


> If it will automatically provide the necessary voltage to your OC'd CPU that you aren't giving it, yes.



i have 1.375v on the cpu core now how much more you think i mite need?


----------



## os2wiz (Oct 12, 2012)

*Same experience*

:n





Super XP said:


> Finally an official Crosshair V thread. I run my FX -8120 @ 4.40GHz w/ 8-Cores all the time. Turbo Core Disabled  I am still using the 11.0 bios version. I skipped the 13., 14., & the 15. Now waiting for the 16., version for a update. Still running strong and ice cold.
> 
> Oh, anything past 4.40 GHz running all cores needs a dump load more vCore which is why I stopped at that OCTOBER.



I too found instabilty above the 4.4 GHZ clock speed on the 8150. I have a Corsair H60 water cooler and a
Rosewill  Blackhawk full tower gaming case with 3 230mm fans and 4 120mm fans for hard disk cooling.
Ihave the Asus Crosshairs V motherboard with 16 GB of  Gskill 2133 mhz Ripjaws X sdram - 4 ram modules.
My gpu is a Gigabyte 6950 with 2 GB of gddr5 ram. Runninf windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit. I am very conservative in my overclocking I have the latest 1503 bios and when I had pulled back to a max of 4.4 ghz was on a much older bios about 6 months ago. Living on the bleeding edge stops being fun after a while. I too keep all my cores runnin I do not likr turboboost as a concept, perhaps withcertain apps it is a good idea but to me it has never been clearly established. Right now I I am running at 4.0 GHZ . I still get blue screens once every 10 days or so while gaming. Most often it says irqlessor equal to some gobbletygook. Once in a while they have a different error message. Any ideas? By the way my cpu north bridge voltage is 1.35 - 1.375 . I dont think your supposed to go above 1.4 v


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> i have 1.375v on the cpu core now how much more you think i mite need?



Most likely not very much more at all. You might want to try bumping up your CPU/NB voltage a little since you're running 2133mhz RAM on AMD.  It might help get rid of the error.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Oct 12, 2012)

erocker said:


> Most likely not very much more at all. You might want to try bumping up your CPU/NB voltage a little since you're running 2133mhz RAM on AMD.  It might help get rid of the error.



my cpu/nb is at 1.250 how much more do i need it to be?


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2012)

Try 1.275v See if it changes anything/passes. The RAM itself might even need one or two bumps up in voltage.


----------



## os2wiz (Oct 12, 2012)

erocker said:


> Try 1.275v See if it changes anything/passes. The RAM itself might even need one or two bumps up in voltage.




AMD allows up to 1.4 volts on cpu/Northbridge in their overclocking guide, if I am not mistaken. I have it now at 1.375 volts.  I did the bios upgrade to 1605.  I decided after another blue screen this time not in a game, to lower my 2133 ram to 1866. The setting for the profile for 2133 is already 1.65 volts, which is definitely overclocked. So I do not want to risk permanent damage by going above 1.65 voltage. What is your thinking on that??  This blue screen referred to some data not coming back in a trimly fashion from a "secondary processor". I was running windows experience index test at the time.


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> AMD allows up to 1.4 volts on cpu/Northbridge in their overclocking guide, if I am not mistaken. I have it now at 1.375 volts.  I did the bios upgrade to 1605.  I decided after another blue screen this time not in a game, to lower my 2133 ram to 1866. The setting for the profile for 2133 is already 1.65 volts, which is definitely overclocked. So I do not want to risk permanent damage by going above 1.65 voltage. What is your thinking on that??  This blue screen referred to some data not coming back in a trimly fashion from a "secondary processor". I was running windows experience index test at the time.



Everything you say is correct. With CPU/NB volts though, since the IMC is on the CPU die, it can increase CPU heat, so that's just something to keep an eye on I suppose. As far as memory voltage, I've seen people running higher than 1.65v with 1.65v RAM on AMD for stability, though I'm not sure how safe it really is for the RAM itself. If you want to stick to 1.65v, perhaps you could loosen the timings a little bit.


----------



## os2wiz (Oct 12, 2012)

erocker said:


> Everything you say is correct. With CPU/NB volts though, since the IMC is on the CPU die, it can increase CPU heat, so that's just something to keep an eye on I suppose. As far as memory voltage, I've seen people running higher than 1.65v with 1.65v RAM on AMD for stability, though I'm not sure how safe it really is for the RAM itself. If you want to stick to 1.65v, perhaps you could loosen the timings a little bit.



Thanks for the suggestion. I could lower the the profile timings as you suggest. I hadn't tried that.


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 12, 2012)

I know i dont have the mobo you guys specified for this thread, but its probably the same in many ways. Its also had a bios update 2 days ago, probably containing the same fixes.

Anyway, here are some of my settings, they are quite stable and cool, and might give you an idea what you need for NB volts, atleast with this NB/HT frequency. Whenever I try to get >4,5Ghz, it needs loads of volts, and the temperature goes trough the roof, and I dont want it to get that powerhungry


----------



## Super XP (Oct 13, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> i have 1.375v on the cpu core now how much more you think i mite need?


That is the same volts I am using. My HT is @ 2.60GHz. The only time I get stability issues is if I try to OC my RAM.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Oct 14, 2012)

i found the stability problem i googled another problem and found out that daemon tools will cause all sorts of weird problems so i uninstalled it and my system is more stable now.


----------



## os2wiz (Oct 14, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> i found the stability problem i googled another problem and found out that daemon tools will cause all sorts of weird problems so i uninstalled it and my system is more stable now.



  I am not familiar with  the daemon tools. What are they? I have AI Suite II installed , not sure if that is what you are referring to. I have improved my stability with blue screens by increasing cpu core voltage and lowering my cpu-northbridge voltage from 1.375 v to 1.3315 v.  I also loosened my memory timings.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Oct 14, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> I am not familiar with  the daemon tools. What are they? I have AI Suite II installed , not sure if that is what you are referring to. I have improved my stability with blue screens by increasing cpu core voltage and lowering my cpu-northbridge voltage from 1.375 v to 1.3315 v.  I also loosened my memory timings.



its not AI suit ii its another program that comes with the mobo that allows you to run virtual cd/dvd drive and run iso's from your hdd


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 14, 2012)

In my experience, a high NB voltage can actually cause an OC to be less stable. The NB volt on my CPU only needs to be 1,27 for a NB/HT freq of 2500MHz. I''m getting prime errors when going over 1,32V on the NB


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Oct 14, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> In my experience, a high NB voltage can actually cause an OC to be less stable. The NB volt on my CPU only needs to be 1,27 for a NB/HT freq of 2500MHz. I''m getting prime errors when going over 1,32V on the NB



are you talking about nb or nb/cpu my nb is at 1.1 and nb/cpu at 1.25


----------



## os2wiz (Oct 14, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> its not AI suit ii its another program that comes with the mobo that allows you to run virtual cd/dvd drive and run iso's from your hdd



Never used or installed it.


----------



## os2wiz (Oct 14, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> are you talking about nb or nb/cpu my nb is at 1.1 and nb/cpu at 1.25



NB/CPU  . Never touch NB voltage that is not recommended to touch.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Oct 14, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> NB/CPU  . Never touch NB voltage that is not recommended to touch.



i never touch the nb voltage either its what it says on auto


----------



## Super XP (Oct 16, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> Never used or installed it.


You should, its great and comes with the ROG Crosshair V Formula. 

Anyhow been running the new bios and all is well. I do notice my setup is more stable. I did get the odd game crash to desktop a few times when pushing the CPU with all 8-Cores enabled, but now I do the same and no crashes. Trying to push her to 4.60 GHz, I just wish I had the option to disable 1 Core per Module instead of the whole Module.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 16, 2012)

Doing some ram clocking with the new BIOS and FX-8150:


----------



## os2wiz (Oct 16, 2012)

Super XP said:


> You should, its great and comes with the ROG Crosshair V Formula.
> 
> Anyhow been running the new bios and all is well. I do notice my setup is more stable. I did get the odd game crash to desktop a few times when pushing the CPU with all 8-Cores enabled, but now I do the same and no crashes. Trying to push her to 4.60 GHz, I just wish I had the option to disable 1 Core per Module instead of the whole Module.



    I am very happy with the new bios 1605 and the rock-solid stability that I now have that the loosened memory timings are giving me on my 2133 mhz ddr3 ram. I was almost to the end of my rope with the frequent crashes I was having. I may venture upward to 4600 MHZ clock speed,now at 4400. I wouldn't go higher than that until after my H 100 Corsair unit is installed. It comes Wednesday, but won't install it until the FX-8350 arrives. BLT projects a 10/30/12 arrival date for the processors in their warehouse. They are in Connecticut a state that adjoins New York so it would take 2 days shipping time once it leaves the warehouse. But that 10/30/12 arrival projection for the cpu's in their warehouse may be wrong. With those big staff cuts at AMD I imagine morale is extremely low. Their shipping department may be taking their time with the new product to show some rebellion and anger at management. Who could blame them, they are human beings being deprived all their rights to a decent life. Their goes capitalism once again. 

        In any case I will be happy with my new install whenever it does arrive. I will upgrade to windows 8 before I upgrade the processor. That should be here in 10 days. I will be sure to benchmark my system before and after processor upgrade. I intend to use my Futuremark 11 benchmarking software (3D Mark and PC Mark) and a few other tests that I will compare for a unique look at the 2 processors. If anybody can suggest some real-world testing that can be replicated I am game to try it.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Oct 22, 2012)

Super XP said:


> You should, its great and comes with the ROG Crosshair V Formula.
> 
> Anyhow been running the new bios and all is well. I do notice my setup is more stable. I did get the odd game crash to desktop a few times when pushing the CPU with all 8-Cores enabled, but now I do the same and no crashes. Trying to push her to 4.60 GHz, I just wish I had the option to disable 1 Core per Module instead of the whole Module.



have you reached 4.6ghz yet on the new bios? i installed the new bios the day it came out but still staying at 4.4ghz waiting for some one else to say how stable it is at a higher clock.


----------



## os2wiz (Oct 22, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> have you reached 4.6ghz yet on the new bios? i installed the new bios the day it came out but still staying at 4.4ghz waiting for some one else to say how stable it is at a higher clock.



That 4400 MHZ is my limit as well, but my Corsair H60's  limitations may be part of the problem. I have an H 100
sitting unopened awaiting the arrival of my FX-8350 . WOULD like to get up to 4.8 GHZ on Vishera. Seems like that should be possible with my new cooler.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Oct 22, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> That 4400 MHZ is my limit as well, but my Corsair H60's  limitations may be part of the problem. I have an H 100
> sitting unopened awaiting the arrival of my FX-8350 . WOULD like to get up to 4.8 GHZ on Vishera. Seems like that should be possible with my new cooler.



a friend of mine is getting me the fx 8350 for Christmas so i hope i get a good one and reach 5ghz on it that would be cool.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 22, 2012)

We should easily all hit 5.0GHz minimum with the potential of 5.50GHz via voltage bump.


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 22, 2012)

Super XP said:


> We should easily all hit 5.0GHz minimum with the potential of 5.50GHz via voltage bump.



Is this based on any real world examples?
The only thing i've found out about vishera overclocking so far is AMD's own attempts, which seemed to be maxxing out at 4,8/5,0GHz(at the AMD showcase during some intel event, cant seem to find the link anymore...).


----------



## os2wiz (Oct 23, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> a friend of mine is getting me the fx 8350 for Christmas so i hope i get a good one and reach 5ghz on it that would be cool.



Good for you. My wife would Never buy me anything computer related.


----------



## os2wiz (Oct 23, 2012)

Super XP said:


> We should easily all hit 5.0GHz minimum with the potential of 5.50GHz via voltage bump.



By the way itwas available on Newgg for about 3 hours then it was pulled. They were overcharging.$219.99
They did the same thing with Bulldozer's release. That is why I bought Bulldozer from Amazon and saved $20
and it at my door way before Newegg was ready to ship.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 25, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> Is this based on any real world examples?
> The only thing i've found out about vishera overclocking so far is AMD's own attempts, which seemed to be maxxing out at 4,8/5,0GHz(at the AMD showcase during some intel event, cant seem to find the link anymore...).


Just by the fact we know Bulldozer can hit 5.0GHz with a voltage bump on air and water. Well Piledriver OC's better, so I don't see why we cannot hit higher with less volts.

I am waiting for the hype to die down along with the price, then I am going to get the FX -8350.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 25, 2012)

If one were to call Asus and ask them for more details on the BIOS update, you think they will say assuming they know? 

Just not convinced I should update...


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 25, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> Good for you. My wife would Never buy me anything computer related.



My wife goes to the local store, asks for 3750K CPU. Sales Guy:

"What series of CPU is that?"

Wife: "Uh..whut!?! Series? you sell more than one 3570K?"


Sales Dude: "I need to know what _TYPE_ of CPU."


Wife: "Uh, 3570K? CPU. You only sell one. Can't you look it up?"


Sales Dude: "Yes, but I need to know what type of CPU first."



Yes, my wife knew more than the sales dude did.


aNYWAY, I'm playing the BIOS flashing game right now, and benching. Should have had a review done today, but new drivers have me testing all over again.


I never used to like the CVF, but it's growing on me, I must say.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Oct 26, 2012)

new bios out 1703


----------



## Super XP (Oct 26, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> new bios out 1703


Nice, this is the Piledriver Bios


----------



## os2wiz (Oct 26, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Nice, this is the Piledriver Bios



Yes.I downloaded it. It's late now. I'll install it tomorrow after a good night's sleep. No sense making a huge error when my mind and body are fatigued.


----------



## os2wiz (Oct 26, 2012)

My cpu won't arrive ti about the 5th of November. shopblt.com is a small fry compared to Newegg and Tiger Direct, sothey are further down the supply chain. I'll live wth it Ijust couldn't in good conscience reward Newegg with my order when they are gouging an extra $25 above MSRP. I plan on installing windows 8 Professional Upgrade aftter I install the cpu that way I can benchmark it under both operating systems and see if there is a slight improvement.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Nov 1, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> My cpu won't arrive ti about the 5th of November. shopblt.com is a small fry compared to Newegg and Tiger Direct, sothey are further down the supply chain. I'll live wth it Ijust couldn't in good conscience reward Newegg with my order when they are gouging an extra $25 above MSRP. I plan on installing windows 8 Professional Upgrade aftter I install the cpu that way I can benchmark it under both operating systems and see if there is a slight improvement.



let us know how the benchmarks go under both os's. im   not sure if im going to get piledriver or wait for steamroller if i can wait that long knowing me i cant wait that long lol


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 1, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> let us know how the benchmarks go under both os's. im   not sure if im going to get piledriver or wait for steamroller if i can wait that long knowing me i cant wait that long lol



 I already have windows 8 but everything I hear about it makes me reluctant to install it. Also the few websites that have tested Vishera on windows 8 vs 7 report no statistically different result than the hot patched windows 7. AMD has not said anything since windows 8 launch about any advantage for Vishera. The silence is deafening.I'll hold odd on installing windows 8 until I hear some compelling reason to try it. Sorry guys. My
FX-8350 is coming tomorrow orFriday. I'll install it with new water cooler H100 and dual Radeon HD 6970's I have coming with new Kingwin Laser 650 watt psu Monday. Isuspect my psu has been causing some of those blue screens I had reported recently.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Nov 1, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> I already have windows 8 but everything I hear about it makes me reluctant to install it. Also the few websites that have tested Vishera on windows 8 vs 7 report no statistically different result than the hot patched windows 7. AMD has not said anything since windows 8 launch about any advantage for Vishera. The silence is deafening.I'll hold odd on installing windows 8 until I hear some compelling reason to try it. Sorry guys. My
> FX-8350 is coming tomorrow orFriday. I'll install it with new water cooler H100 and dual Radeon HD 6970's I have coming with new Kingwin Laser 650 watt psu Monday. Isuspect my psu has been causing some of those blue screens I had reported recently.



let me know how the new vishera chip works out for you if it works out real good then ill get it but i have to save up some money and get a new video card mine are real old but working good. the funny thing is when i turn all the settings up in rift i get a better screenshot then my sister does on full settings and she gots a gtx 570 and i got 2 gtx 285's in sli. im thinking of getting a gtx 680 with 4gb of vid mem.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Nov 2, 2012)

wow after reading this thread 
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?24453-Vishera-loves-me&country=&status=
it makes me want to get the fx 8350 for this board


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 2, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> wow after reading this thread
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?24453-Vishera-loves-me&country=&status=
> it makes me want to get the fx 8350 for this board



Go for it!!! UPS screwed my delivery for the chip. It should have came yesterday but they pingponged delivery twice between Secaucus, NJ and Uniondale Long Island. Today it was out for delivery and the lamers didn't deliver it and used the esxcuse of emergency weather conditions. Of course my area had NO flooding, NO blackout, and most streets do not have down trees including my own. can't figure those lamers.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Nov 2, 2012)

well when you do get it make sure you update the bios to 1703 before you put it in.


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 2, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> well when you do get it make sure you update the bios to 1703 before you put it in.



Already done last week. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Nov 2, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> Already done last week. Thanks anyway.



i noticed you don't have your system specs listed on the left what cpu are you using now and how is your system running on bios 1703?


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 2, 2012)

AMD FX-8150
Asus Crosshairs V motherboard
16 MB of Gskill Ripjaws-X DDR3 2133
MSI Radeon Radeon HD 6900 awaiting second identical one
Samsung 830 128 MB SATA 3 SSD
Corsair Force GT 128 MB SATA 3 SSD
Kingwin Laser Power Supply 650 watts Platinum certified
Rosewill Blackhawk Supreme Full Tower gaming Case
LG Blu Ray Rewrteable Burner
Samsung XL2370  Super High Contrast HD LED monitor
Lexmark 543DN Color Laser Printer


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Nov 2, 2012)

nice rig. how is that 1703 bios working out for you?


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 2, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> nice rig. how is that 1703 bios working out for you?



Better than at first. It seems ok., but once in a while I get a crash. When that power supply I listed gets delivered on Monday, I think I'll be ship shape. The Corsair power saupply I have now gets occasional glitches, that will cause a crash.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Nov 2, 2012)

yep a bad power supply can cause all kinds of problems


----------



## Super XP (Nov 16, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> nice rig. how is that 1703 bios working out for you?


Have to agree, nice gaming rig


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 16, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Have to agree, nice gaming rig



Thanks though I use for a whole variety of purposes. gaming is only a modest portion of my interests. I have the power supply installed now. Leess crashes , but I still have not got the secret to Vishera overclocking and stability mastered. I really have relatively modest goals. I would like to run 4.6 to 4.7 GHZ rock-solid stable. I hear so many conflicting theories on settings. Most people say you really shouldn't volt up the cpu-northbridge and only modrestly the cpu. They are claiming stability at well above the 4.5 GHZ I have achieved. I ran prime 95 the other day and 3 modules shutdown after 20 minutes which is far from ideal. I would liek Asus to issue an authoritative guide for Vishera overclocking on Crosshairs and they are mum.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 18, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> Thanks though I use for a whole variety of purposes. gaming is only a modest portion of my interests. I have the power supply installed now. Leess crashes , but I still have not got the secret to Vishera overclocking and stability mastered. I really have relatively modest goals. I would like to run 4.6 to 4.7 GHZ rock-solid stable. I hear so many conflicting theories on settings. Most people say you really shouldn't volt up the cpu-northbridge and only modrestly the cpu. They are claiming stability at well above the 4.5 GHZ I have achieved. I ran prime 95 the other day and 3 modules shutdown after 20 minutes which is far from ideal. I would liek Asus to issue an authoritative guide for Vishera overclocking on Crosshairs and they are mum.


The first thing you do is never up the CPU vCore right away. First you need to enable Manual Mode, then leave both the Hyper Transport and NB speed at default, then up the CPU Multiplier by 1x increments. Save bios settings then restart. If it boots, get back into the bios and up the multi once again. Keep doing this until I gets unstable. That is where you up the CPU Voltage at 0.01v increments. REMEMBER what ever you do don't up the voltage then OC or you may lose the ability for high OC's with less voltage. To make this easier, the using AMD's OC Utility, where it let's you up the CPU Multi on the fly. Probably the easiest way to figure how far you can push her before upping the volts. 
Once you establish something comfortable and/or your CPU's limits, then you start playing with the Hyper Transport and NB speed and volts. Try not to touch the CPU-NB voltage or you. An damage your CPU. Keep that on AUTO.

Perhaps I can post some of my settings for you. With this ASUS Crosshair V Formula ROG gaming mobo, I've learned a lot about the tweaking and OC'ing.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 18, 2012)

Didn't see this thread until now.


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 18, 2012)

Super XP said:


> The first thing you do is never up the CPU vCore right away. First you need to enable Manual Mode, then leave both the Hyper Transport and NB speed at default, then up the CPU Multiplier by 1x increments. Save bios settings then restart. If it boots, get back into the bios and up the multi once again. Keep doing this until I gets unstable. That is where you up the CPU Voltage at 0.01v increments. REMEMBER what ever you do don't up the voltage then OC or you may lose the ability for high OC's with less voltage. To make this easier, the using AMD's OC Utility, where it let's you up the CPU Multi on the fly. Probably the easiest way to figure how far you can push her before upping the volts.
> Once you establish something comfortable and/or your CPU's limits, then you start playing with the Hyper Transport and NB speed and volts. Try not to touch the CPU-NB voltage or you. An damage your CPU. Keep that on AUTO.
> 
> Perhaps I can post some of my settings for you. With this ASUS Crosshair V Formula ROG gaming mobo, I've learned a lot about the tweaking and OC'ing.




 Thanks. I have stayed away from any increases in cpu n-b. I have it at 1.225 right now. my cpu core voltage is at 1.39 v. I'll lower my northbridge back to 2200. I have it at 2400. 
I did not raise HT frequency as that is most problematical.  What about ganged and unganged for imc?? and cpu setting for HPC?


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 19, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Have to agree, nice gaming rig



Last week I upgraded my graphics card to a new Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 with Boost. Got a good deal on it.


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the low down. I tried that.Without voltage increase could boot to 4.6 ghz but unstable. Seems at 4.6 it becomes a voltage pig. Perhaps From my earlier improper attempts at overclocking 4.6 may be the limit on the chip.
I did boot to 4.8 ghz after I stabilized 4.6 with cpu vcore increases and the vdda sttings. Was able then to boot to 4.8 ghz
bit After raising vcore to 1.51 







Super XP said:


> The first thing you do is never up the CPU vCore right away. First you need to enable Manual Mode, then leave both the Hyper Transport and NB speed at default, then up the CPU Multiplier by 1x increments. Save bios settings then restart. If it boots, get back into the bios and up the multi once again. Keep doing this until I gets unstable. That is where you up the CPU Voltage at 0.01v increments. REMEMBER what ever you do don't up the voltage then OC or you may lose the ability for high OC's with less voltage. To make this easier, the using AMD's OC Utility, where it let's you up the CPU Multi on the fly. Probably the easiest way to figure how far you can push her before upping the volts.
> Once you establish something comfortable and/or your CPU's limits, then you start playing with the Hyper Transport and NB speed and volts. Try not to touch the CPU-NB voltage or you. An damage your CPU. Keep that on AUTO.
> 
> Perhaps I can post some of my settings for you. With this ASUS Crosshair V Formula ROG gaming mobo, I've learned a lot about the tweaking and OC'ing.



When do I start adjusting memory frequency in this scenario? Should I leave it on auto until I hit a wall?  You have been extremely helpful  and I appreciate your mentoring.volts it still was unstable so I dropped back to 4.6 ghz and readjusted vcore down a bit. When I  am under full load at 4.6 ghz my core temps went as high as 126 Farenheit in Prime 95. I think 4.6 is my stable limit using 1.475 vcore. Sad a bit that I probably ruined the chip,s ability to overclock higher. But I doubt I want to run this 24/7 above 4.6 in any case.


----------



## gmastra100 (Nov 25, 2012)

New to the crosshair V.
I have 8GB of Gskill F3-12800CL9 1600MHz ram , , but thought about getting faster ram. I read that as the processor only can handle 1800MHz its not worth getting any faster ram but keep to 1600MHz but with faster timings. Also that as the Gskill requires 1.65V its not the best for the Mobo. That being the case, what should I go for ?


----------



## Super XP (Nov 25, 2012)

gmastra100 said:


> New to the crosshair V.
> I have 8GB of Gskill F3-12800CL9 1600MHz ram , , but thought about getting faster ram. I read that as the processor only can handle 1800MHz its not worth getting any faster ram but keep to 1600MHz but with faster timings. Also that as the Gskill requires 1.65V its not the best for the Mobo. That being the case, what should I go for ?


I assume you may upgrade sometime in the near future with Piledriver. What I recommend is the Gskill Ripjaws @ 1866 at the very least. The version I have has tight timings. DDR3 Ram costs super cheap.
This set is fast at 1866 but with super tight timings.
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231623

Update:
I forgot I upgraded to the G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB DDR3-2133 (8GBx2), got my 1866 set sitting here, might put it out for sale.


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 25, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Have to agree, nice gaming rig



Man it is time for you to buy the cpu . Tiger Direct has it for $199 now with free shipping.


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 25, 2012)

Super XP said:


> I assume you may upgrade sometime in the near future with Piledriver. What I recommend is the Gskill Ripjaws @ 1866 at the very least. The version I have has tight timings. DDR3 Ram costs super cheap.
> This set is fast at 1866 but with super tight timings.
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231623
> 
> ...



Do you intend to run it at 2133?  That will probably be too high to get a good overclock. By the way after I
tried overc-locking with multi only, I tried with fsb only instead. I got to the same 4.6 ghz stable, but system performance is better with my HT frequency up at 2990 than using multiplier increase methodology. Better
fps on Cinebench 64 on GL test and better on cpu portion of test.


----------



## gmastra100 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi,
Not sure about piledriver, ( depends on getting a good deal) Steamroller is due in early 2013.
But very interested in the memory, if its sitting doing nothing. might be interested.
I have been looking for the article I read about the limitations of Gskill memory in asus board. but cant find it. All I know in my previous board M4A785TD-evo it was the one that worked really well.


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 25, 2012)

gmastra100 said:


> Hi,
> Not sure about piledriver, ( depends on getting a good deal) Steamroller is due in early 2013.
> But very interested in the memory, if its sitting doing nothing. might be interested.
> I have been looking for the article I read about the limitations of Gskill memory in asus board. but cant find it. All I know in my previous board M4A785TD-evo it was the one that worked really well.



Steamroller is due in late 2013 more likely early 2014 my friend. 
Unless you are referring to the APU, which is still not in early 2013, probably 3rd quarter of 2013.  The steamroller APU , Kalaveri, was just taped out. The Steamroiller cpu has Not been taped out yet, so it has a good time yet before it will be ready.


----------



## gmastra100 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi,
I was so sure it was in 2013 but researching it seams you are right, so I need to think about pile driver. , maybe save on memory and put money towards pile driver 
Thanks


----------



## cdawall (Nov 25, 2012)

gmastra100 said:


> New to the crosshair V.
> I have 8GB of Gskill F3-12800CL9 1600MHz ram , , but thought about getting faster ram. I read that as the processor only can handle 1800MHz its not worth getting any faster ram but keep to 1600MHz but with faster timings. Also that as the Gskill requires 1.65V its not the best for the Mobo. That being the case, what should I go for ?



First off try overclocking the ram you have. Second off this isn't Intel 1.65v isn't bad for anything.


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 25, 2012)

Probably the original road map had Steamroller for first half 2013, but that changed a while ago and of course would make no sense since pile driver was just released. There will be a second iteration of Pile driver around July 2013 with higher speeds and a .28nm process which should reduce energy consumption. Those will be the last cpus for the AM3+ socket. Steamroller will come in on a new socket and probably DDR4 memory.
  Use your current memory for the time being.Get a new cpu . the memory speed while somewhat helpful is notas important as the performance improvements the cpu will achieve.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 25, 2012)

Steamroller is slated for am3+/am4 just like the phenom II's will run in am2+/am3 boards


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 25, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Steamroller is slated for am3+/am4 just like the phenom II's will run in am2+/am3 boards



Some people state that, but I have seen nothing official from AMD that Steamroller will be in AM3+ socket. The coming refresh of Piledriver on .28nm process will be on AM3+  It is not clear at all that Steamroller will also be on AM3+.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 25, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> Some people state that, but I have seen nothing official from AMD that Steamroller will be in AM3+ socket. The coming refresh of Piledriver on .28nm process will be on AM3+  It is not clear at all that Steamroller will also be on AM3+.



Roadmaps list it on am3+ as does pretty much every leak to date. This isn't Intel AMD is pretty good about cross socket support. Hence why even the highest end Phenom II is supported in most of the higher end AM2+ boards.

Heck there are 760G boards with Vishera support walking around right now. If you want to doubt AMD will support AM3+ with Steamroller go ahead just know you are likely to be wrong.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 25, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> Probably the original road map had Steamroller for first half 2013, but that changed a while ago and of course would make no sense since pile driver was just released. There will be a second iteration of Pile driver around July 2013 with higher speeds and a .28nm process which should reduce energy consumption. Those will be the last cpus for the AM3+ socket. Steamroller will come in on a new socket and probably DDR4 memory.
> Use your current memory for the time being.Get a new cpu . the memory speed while somewhat helpful is notas important as the performance improvements the cpu will achieve.


I haven't seen anything official yet, unless I missed it. The reasoning behind the News Releases by AMD regarding Steamroller was from my interpretation, they stated that they plan on replacing the entire Bulldozer line up by accelerating the Steamroller Launch. This tells me (Despite the rumoured of delay(s)), AMD is or has achieved success via Steamroller. Why else would AMD be bullish on this 3rd Gen CPU.

In any event, Piledriver is the better option versus any Phenom II by far.


cdawall said:


> Roadmaps list it on am3+ as does pretty much every leak to date. This isn't Intel AMD is pretty good about cross socket support. Hence why even the highest end Phenom II is supported in most of the higher end AM2+ boards.
> 
> Heck there are 760G boards with Vishera support walking around right now. If you want to doubt AMD will support AM3+ with Steamroller go ahead just know you are likely to be wrong.


In my opinion, though logic dictates strongly on this one, that Steamroller should be based on DDR3, but with a faster IMC. And I would suspect it to be based on Socket AM3+. Future Excavator is a different story. That may be based on DDR4. But there is no way AMD is going to Change from AM3+ if they plan on keeping DRR3 longer. AMD does not work that way which is what you already stated in other posts. AMD is well known for sticking to a socket for a long time, not like Intel switching it up once a year.


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 25, 2012)

Super XP said:


> I assume you may upgrade sometime in the near future with Piledriver. What I recommend is the Gskill Ripjaws @ 1866 at the very least. The version I have has tight timings. DDR3 Ram costs super cheap.
> This set is fast at 1866 but with super tight timings.
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231623
> 
> ...





cdawall said:


> Roadmaps list it on am3+ as does pretty much every leak to date. This isn't Intel AMD is pretty good about cross socket support. Hence why even the highest end Phenom II is supported in most of the higher end AM2+ boards.
> 
> Heck there are 760G boards with Vishera support walking around right now. If you want to doubt AMD will support AM3+ with Steamroller go ahead just know you are likely to be wrong.




No arguement , just curious why Asus won't release a vishera bios for Crosshairs IV


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 25, 2012)

Super XP said:


> I haven't seen anything official yet, unless I missed it. The reasoning behind the News Releases by AMD regarding Steamroller was from my interpretation, they stated that they plan on replacing the entire Bulldozer line up by accelerating the Steamroller Launch. This tells me (Despite the rumoured of delay(s)), AMD is or has achieved success via Steamroller. Why else would AMD be bullish on this 3rd Gen CPU.
> 
> In any event, Piledriver is the better option versus any Phenom II by far.
> 
> In my opinion, though logic dictates strongly on this one, that Steamroller should be based on DDR3, but with a faster IMC. And I would suspect it to be based on Socket AM3+. Future Excavator is a different story. That may be based on DDR4. But there is no way AMD is going to chance from AM3+ if they plan on keeping DRR3 longer. AMD does not work that way which is what you already stated in other posts. AMD is well known for sticking to a socket for a long time, not like Intel switching it up once a year.



If you are right it is good news a real cost saving. I hope it does not come at the expense of performance. Isn't AM3+ architecture strained to its limits already? If the AM4 socket would enhance Steamroller performance in a significant way that is the way to go.If they can squeeze 20% more throughput with the current socket then it would be a good decision to delay socket change to Excavator.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 25, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> No arguement , just curious why Asus won't release a vishera bios for Crosshairs IV



Probably because what really changed was VRM design between 8-series and 9-series. The change from FM1 to FM2 is similar, but required a whole new socket. AMD wasn't going to include backwards compatibility for FX chips at all at first, if I remember right, so just be glad we got what we did.


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 25, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Probably because what really changed was VRM design between 8-series and 9-series. The change from FM1 to FM2 is similar, but required a whole new socket. AMD wasn't going to include backwards compatibility for FX chips at all at first, if I remember right, so just be glad we got what we did.



Of course I am glad . I never had a Crosshairs IV , I started with the V, but I see many IV owners who want Vishera but are reluctant to have to upgrade their boards.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 25, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> No arguement , just curious why Asus won't release a vishera bios for Crosshairs IV



Vishera works on the Crosshair IV with the beta bios for Bulldozer. The chips are like the difference between Deneb and Thuban clock tables are all the same.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 25, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> If you are right it is good news a real cost saving. I hope it does not come at the expense of performance. Isn't AM3+ architecture strained to its limits already? If the AM4 socket would enhance Steamroller performance in a significant way that is the way to go.If they can squeeze 20% more throughput with the current socket then it would be a good decision to delay socket change to Excavator.


Not sure if it's strained, but it just wouldn't make sense for AMD to pull another AM2 into AM2+ and AM3 into AM3+ because if Steamroller is DDR3, then I assume AM4 would be short lived with AM4+ being a possible DDR4. AMD did place 2 x IMC's (DDR2 & DDR3) onto the CPU. Don't remember which one. Got to love the speculation


----------



## cdawall (Nov 25, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Not sure if it's strained, but it just wouldn't make sense for AMD to pull another AM2 into AM2+ and AM3 into AM3+ because if Steamroller is DDR3, then I assume AM4 would be short lived with AM4+ being a possible DDR4. AMD did place 2 x IMC's (DDR2 & DDR3) onto the CPU. Don't remember which one. Got to love the speculation



The entire Deneb and Thuban lineups carry a DDR2 and DDR3 memory controller on them.


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 25, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Not sure if it's strained, but it just wouldn't make sense for AMD to pull another AM2 into AM2+ and AM3 into AM3+ because if Steamroller is DDR3, then I assume AM4 would be short lived with AM4+ being a possible DDR4. AMD did place 2 x IMC's (DDR2 & DDR3) onto the CPU. Don't remember which one. Got to love the speculation





That's for sure. Speculation will continue until it's obvious a release is imminent.  By the way some are saying Kalaveri was cancelled, but I thought AMD denied that, am I misinformed?

Did you see my post I finallyam stable at4.65 Ghz by means of fsb overclocking. It gives me a oerfomance boost over the same clock with cpu multiplier only. Can't get higher than that with stability.


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 25, 2012)

Perhaps I could but I quit with 4.8 Ghz when I got nowhere with 1.52 vcore, A superpig to go from 4.6 to 4.8. Not worth the extra power usage to me.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 26, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> That's for sure. Speculation will continue until it's obvious a release is imminent.  By the way some are saying Kalaveri was cancelled, but I thought AMD denied that, am I misinformed?
> 
> Did you see my post I finallyam stable at4.65 Ghz by means of fsb overclocking. It gives me a oerfomance boost over the same clock with cpu multiplier only. Can't get higher than that with stability.


Yes AMD did deny Kalaveri's cancellation. I believe Semi-Accurate is the source by good old Charlie. 
Very nice OC. personally for me I am never lucky upping the FSB speed, though I've been very lucky with upping the multi as much as possible and by tweaking settings and stuff to get a high OC with low Voltage.


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 27, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Yes AMD did deny Kalaveri's cancellation. I believe Semi-Accurate is the source by good old Charlie.
> Very nice OC. personally for me I am never lucky upping the FSB speed, though I've been very lucky with upping the multi as much as possible and by tweaking settings and stuff to get a high OC with low Voltage.



These guys on Overclockers.com are able to get 4.8-5.0 ghz. The 5.0 GHZ have specialty water cooling apparatus, which is very effective but extremely hideous in appearance. There voltages at 4.8 GHZ are low like 1.43 GHZ. I don't know if it is purely better technique on their part or because of the cooling plus they bin their chips , cherry picking their cpus.
 My FSB attempt was puirely based on the account of another overclocker on that board who had difficulty with getting a decent overclock with cpu multiplier only. So I figured why not give it a run, I had nothing to lose.

 Anand and Tech Spot are still running the lies that Kalaveri is cancelled. I was banned from Tech Spot after they did avery flawed review of Piledriver and called them out for it with details of where their review was flawed. I guess I made the mistake of "questioning their integrity". I thought it was appropriate under the circumstances and have no regrets. I wouldn't be able to trust their evaluations after that review. Here I feel the reviews are much more rigorous and better thought out.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 27, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> Anand and Tech Spot


Both Anand and Tech Spot websites are Pro-Intel. You can tell by the cherry picked benchmarks that almost always favour Intel. This is a fact which many know of very well. 

For me I have a combination of minor bumps in volts for various stuff in the bios. I don't like taking the CPU voltage higher than 1.39v, so I settled for 1.375v. I have my 8120 running at 4.40 GHz. That is a 1.30 GHz Overclock with a very minor bump in voltage and running on all 8 cores. I cannot ask for anything better especially for how low I paid for the 8120 versus the more expensive 8150 at that time.

I am wondering if I can take the Piledriver up to at least 4.80 GHz with 1.39v? This would be something I would try by slowly upping the multi one step at a time. Just waiting for the proper price on the FX-8350 which is for $195.


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 27, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Both Anand and Tech Spot websites are Pro-Intel. You can tell by the cherry picked benchmarks that almost always favour Intel. This is a fact which many know of very well.
> 
> For me I have a combination of minor bumps in volts for various stuff in the bios. I don't like taking the CPU voltage higher than 1.39v, so I settled for 1.375v. I have my 8120 running at 4.40 GHz. That is a 1.30 GHz Overclock with a very minor bump in voltage and running on all 8 cores. I cannot ask for anything better especially for how low I paid for the 8120 versus the more expensive 8150 at that time.
> 
> I am wondering if I can take the Piledriver up to at least 4.80 GHz with 1.39v? This would be something I would try by slowly upping the multi one step at a time. Just waiting for the proper price on the FX-8350 which is for $195.





  You've got a little more patience than me in waiting for that price drop. I saw it on Amazon last year with Bulldozer perhaps it will happen for you in December.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 27, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> Anand and Tech Spot are still running the lies that Kalaveri is cancelled. I was banned from Tech Spot after they did avery flawed review of Piledriver and called them out for it with details of where their review was flawed. I guess I made the mistake of "questioning their integrity". I thought it was appropriate under the circumstances and have no regrets. I wouldn't be able to trust their evaluations after that review. Here I feel the reviews are much more rigorous and better thought out.



Plenty of sites that are like that. I am banned on [H] for calling it what it was. In all honesty this site is turning a bit that way and you can tell purely from the reviews and news posts. It annoys me AMD released a CPU (FX83XX) that competes with the i7's for half the price yet Intel is still better in a ton of people's eyes because the Intel chips are good with single IPC. 

Last time I checked I didn't buy an 8-core bohemeth CPU to run single threaded crap. The applications I use love more and more cores. Yet I still get told Intel is better  What a waste of time. 

Hopefully these FX8300 95w chips clock pretty good I am thinking about snagging one of those while I am deployed. Will be nice to grab something with a bit more kick than my B97.


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 27, 2012)

Super XP said:


> That is the same volts I am using. My HT is @ 2.60GHz. The only time I get stability issues is if I try to OC my RAM.



Posting my data under low load and full load. Think a couple of images are missing. I'll send them up later.


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 27, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Plenty of sites that are like that. I am banned on [H] for calling it what it was. In all honesty this site is turning a bit that way and you can tell purely from the reviews and news posts. It annoys me AMD released a CPU (FX83XX) that competes with the i7's for half the price yet Intel is still better in a ton of people's eyes because the Intel chips are good with single IPC.
> 
> Last time I checked I didn't buy an 8-core bohemeth CPU to run single threaded crap. The applications I use love more and more cores. Yet I still get told Intel is better  What a waste of time.
> 
> Hopefully these FX8300 95w chips clock pretty good I am thinking about snagging one of those while I am deployed. Will be nice to grab something with a bit more kick than my B97.




 Thanks for your input. I hope your deployment won't be in Afghanistan. I feel for you guys just like a did for those during the Vietnam War. Don't get me wrong. I'm no patriot. I hate the bosses from my former job all the way up to those parasites who run and own the global corporations I just hate seeing working class guys being shipped into action for bosses wars. The guys on the ground get it worst being put into situations that often call for them to kill women and children. It's no picnic and it takes a toll on their health both physical and mental. Lost some neighbors in Vietnam , opened my eyes up and turned me into a warrior against that war.  I wish you well. Come home safe.


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 27, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Both Anand and Tech Spot websites are Pro-Intel. You can tell by the cherry picked benchmarks that almost always favour Intel. This is a fact which many know of very well.
> 
> For me I have a combination of minor bumps in volts for various stuff in the bios. I don't like taking the CPU voltage higher than 1.39v, so I settled for 1.375v. I have my 8120 running at 4.40 GHz. That is a 1.30 GHz Overclock with a very minor bump in voltage and running on all 8 cores. I cannot ask for anything better especially for how low I paid for the 8120 versus the more expensive 8150 at that time.
> 
> I am wondering if I can take the Piledriver up to at least 4.80 GHz with 1.39v? This would be something I would try by slowly upping the multi one step at a time. Just waiting for the proper price on the FX-8350 which is for $195.





Here is my IBT successful results at 4.65 GHZ


----------



## Super XP (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is the reporting regarding AMD pushing Steamroller forward. 
Here is also a direct Quote from an insider working with Steamroller.

http://vr-zone.com/articles/amd-pushes-steamroller-and-excavator-forward-bullish-about-performance-increases/17088.html#


> "Steamroller is not Bulldozer Enhanced. F*** no. The layout might look the same but our LEGO blocks are completely different. When all is said and done we should get 45% improvement and this goes to show how the Bulldozer was f***** design. This is all what Bulldozer was supposed to be."


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 27, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Here is the reporting regarding AMD pushing Steamroller forward.
> Here is also a direct Quote from an insider working with Steamroller.
> 
> http://vr-zone.com/articles/amd-pushes-steamroller-and-excavator-forward-bullish-about-performance-increases/17088.html#



Interesting article. It was written in early September , before the Pile Driver release. I see they have a newer article spiked with gloom and doom. Didn't pay attention if they were written by the same person.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 1, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Not sure if it's strained, but it just wouldn't make sense for AMD to pull another AM2 into AM2+ and AM3 into AM3+ because if Steamroller is DDR3, then I assume AM4 would be short lived with AM4+ being a possible DDR4. AMD did place 2 x IMC's (DDR2 & DDR3) onto the CPU. Don't remember which one. Got to love the speculation



Waiting for my new pair of G. Skill Trident X 8GB dimms to arrive. They are 1866 MHZ but extremely tight timings of 8-9-9-24 at 1866. I am running 4.65 GHZ with FSB overclocking and stable per IBT testing and no crashes or BSOD's. The memory is at 1840 right now so I figured getting the 1866 memory with the tightest timings would be better for system performance over the slightly looser timings on the 2133 G. Skill I currently have , as well as less strain on the IMC with only 2 baks versus the 4 I now run.  The 2133 memory XMP profile is 9-11-10-32.
Even if the Steamroller release supports 2133 for IMC (which is unknown at this time , since the IMC really doesn't get revamped until Excavator) I should be able to run this memory at 2133 at tighter timings than my current 2133 memory allows. The new memory
runs at 1.6 v versus 1.65 for the 2133 memory. So I think I have my bases covered. Today I toightend the 2133 memory timings since I am only running it at 1840 ti 8-10-9-28
and lowered my cpu voltage 1 level to 1.435 in bios though at idlle it runs at 1.428 v . CPU IDZ says vid is 1.325 v.   
    By the way is it true I should uninstall AI/2 if I am running HDWMonitor?   I haven't noticed any bad readings with HDWmon with AI/2 installed.  Just want to do things the right way.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 1, 2012)

WOW, 8-9-9-24 at 1866 is super tight, those should easily blow away my 2133's. Try to run them at 1T Command Rate. Should gain you approx: 3% to 6% Boost in performance, especially in CPU intensive tasks. 

Post some benches


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 1, 2012)

Super XP said:


> WOW, 8-9-9-24 at 1866 is super tight, those should easily blow away my 2133's. Try to run them at 1T Command Rate. Should gain you approx: 3% to 6% Boost in performance, especially in CPU intensive tasks.
> 
> Post some benches



They should arrive Monday in the mail (DHL linked with US Post Office). I was really impressed with the timings also. You know I had to pay $108 for those 2 8GB dimms. But I think it is a good idea. It may take some additional stress off the IMC running in 2 banks only and that might allow a slightly higher overclock??? Just guessing. If not at east my performance shoudl improve on some applications like you said. I will try 1T command rate as you suggested. That is almost a rarity now with high speed dimms (1T command rate that is). 
  I probably wouldn't have popped for the memory. Just got a bummer letter from social security that their not sending me a check for December because when after I retired I had work income ( That is not allowed on early retirements before age 65-66. That income came from my last paycheck that was paid after m,y retirement date and from 6 days of unused vacation pay. They are so ridiculous it makes me sick. I have no savings to live off and my job pension covers my mortgage, heating bill, and a small portion of my credit card debt. Now I will have bad credit for paying my bills next month late. You have no idea how humiliating this is.  Social Security Administration is so inept and so poor about communicating their rules it is criminal. Another capitalist bureaucracy that must be destroyed with an egalitarian revolution.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Dec 3, 2012)

well just ordered my fx 8350 from the tiger cant wait tel it comes 4.8 ghz here i come.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 3, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> well just ordered my fx 8350 from the tiger cant wait tel it comes 4.8 ghz here i come.



I'm happy for you. How have you been? It's been a while since you posted here last.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 3, 2012)

Super XP said:


> WOW, 8-9-9-24 at 1866 is super tight, those should easily blow away my 2133's. Try to run them at 1T Command Rate. Should gain you approx: 3% to 6% Boost in performance, especially in CPU intensive tasks.
> 
> Post some benches



With new ram installed and change in fsb from 230 to 233 =4.68 GHZ 
New cinebench 64 bit test results  also lowered cpu core voltage to 1.425 v.


----------



## Mathragh (Dec 3, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> With new ram installed and change in fsb from 230 to 233 =4.68 GHZ
> New cinebench 64 bit test results  also lowered cpu core voltage to 1.425 v.



Awesome results dude!


----------



## Steevo (Dec 3, 2012)

My spec Z just showed up. 

Tonight............


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Dec 3, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> I'm happy for you. How have you been? It's been a while since you posted here last.



been doing ok going to have eye surgery soon a bit nerves over that. how are you?


----------



## Super XP (Dec 3, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> been doing ok going to have eye surgery soon a bit nerves over that. how are you?


Good Luck 


os2wiz said:


> With new ram installed and change in fsb from 230 to 233 =4.68 GHZ
> New cinebench 64 bit test results  also lowered cpu core voltage to 1.425 v.


Very Nice Results 


os2wiz said:


> They should arrive Monday in the mail (DHL linked with US Post Office). I was really impressed with the timings also. You know I had to pay $108 for those 2 8GB dimms. But I think it is a good idea. It may take some additional stress off the IMC running in 2 banks only and that might allow a slightly higher overclock??? Just guessing. If not at east my performance shoudl improve on some applications like you said. I will try 1T command rate as you suggested. That is almost a rarity now with high speed dimms (1T command rate that is).
> I probably wouldn't have popped for the memory. Just got a bummer letter from social security that their not sending me a check for December because when after I retired I had work income ( That is not allowed on early retirements before age 65-66. That income came from my last paycheck that was paid after m,y retirement date and from 6 days of unused vacation pay. They are so ridiculous it makes me sick. I have no savings to live off and my job pension covers my mortgage, heating bill, and a small portion of my credit card debt. Now I will have bad credit for paying my bills next month late. You have no idea how humiliating this is.  Social Security Administration is so inept and so poor about communicating their rules it is criminal. Another capitalist bureaucracy that must be destroyed with an egalitarian revolution.


Capitalism is OK, the issue is Government Deregulation to ensure the Rich stay Rich, the Rich become Richer and the middle class become poor. This is called Vulture Capitalism. Those same individuals that wrecked the world's economy are the same people that control the Governments hence DE-REGULATION.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 4, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> been doing ok going to have eye surgery soon a bit nerves over that. how are you?



A little nerves myself, I go to court tomorrow to see if they drop the political charges against me for organizing hospital workers against cutbacks and closings. They are based on a perjured criminal complaint. If the 2 perjurers fail to submit detailed affidavits to back up their complaint the charges will be dropped. They should have submitted those affidavits weeks ago. I believe they are afraid toi perjure themselves in open court and that is why they are reluctant. I have some 240 signatures on petitions from hospital workers demanding that the charges be dismissed.  Tomorrow lets me know if they dismiss or go to trial. It's been a trying 3 months for me  My stress levels have been above normal. Not the same fellow I was when I was a young rebel.  The will is still there but the body is weaker.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 4, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Good Luck
> 
> Very Nice Results
> 
> Capitalism is OK, the issue is Government Deregulation to ensure the Rich stay Rich, the Rich become Richer and the middle class become poor. This is called Vulture Capitalism. Those same individuals that wrecked the world's economy are the same people that control the Governments hence DE-REGULATION.



You got a point there. A basis for further discujssion in a dfferent forum:general nonsense.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 4, 2012)

So I got 32GB of G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DD...

To boot and run at 2133 at 9.10.9.28 timings @ 1.6 volts.

Why do they hate me and have the SATA ports laid out by untrained monkeys?


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 4, 2012)

Steevo said:


> So I got 32GB of G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DD...
> 
> To boot and run at 2133 at 9.10.9.28 timings @ 1.6 volts.
> 
> Why do they hate me and have the SATA ports laid out by untrained monkeys?



Time to update your systemspecs Steevo!  Congratulations!  
To day has been a glorious day for me. The low-life knaves who had me falsely arrested and
defamed my character, had not the courage to file a legal affidavit which would have amounted to felonious perjury.  So all charges are dropped in my criminal case. A weight has been lifted off my spirit. I have so many people to thank who stood by me and signed petitions on my behalf. Love them all.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 5, 2012)

Not mine actually, its a server. 

9TB of RAID 5 on a dedicated card, 512GB of RAID 0 SSD on the board.



Of course it will be running F@H, and I will need to get a new cooler for the 8350 since I plan on running it hard.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Dec 5, 2012)

my friend just ordered the crosshair v formula-z and the fx 8350 with mushkin 994092 2400 memory. i hope it all works together we got the memory because it was 16gb at 2400 mhz for 139.99 bucks on the egg


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 7, 2012)

Super XP said:


> That is the same volts I am using. My HT is @ 2.60GHz. The only time I get stability issues is if I try to OC my RAM.



Bye the way if you like a little vulgar satire check in the TPU UK club. That is if it hasn't been moderated before you read it. Just posted a mild criticism of somebody's profanity.It is hilarious.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Dec 9, 2012)

i got my 8350 today i installed it tried overclocking it to 4.6ghz it was unstable on prime so i clocked it at 4.5ghz so far so good. i guess 4.5 is as high as it will go


----------



## Super XP (Dec 9, 2012)

Question, now that I am only using 2 of the 4 DIMMs, which 2 should I be using for max OC? The black or red  Checked online but did not find anything about it.

Nevermind, its the RED slots according to the manual.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 9, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> i got my 8350 today i installed it tried overclocking it to 4.6ghz it was unstable on prime so i clocked it at 4.5ghz so far so good. i guess 4.5 is as high as it will go



 You might be able to be stable higher. What is your core voltage set at when you are at 4.5 GHZ?


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 9, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Question, now that I am only using 2 of the 4 DIMMs, which 2 should I be using for max OC? The black or red  Checked online but did not find anything about it.



I believe it is bank 1 and 2. Not sure which color but it is the first 2 banks I believe.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 9, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> I believe it is bank 1 and 2. Not sure which color but it is the first 2 banks I believe.


Currently I have them in the two Black Slots, the manual says to use the two Red for max stability and OC.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 9, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Question, now that I am only using 2 of the 4 DIMMs, which 2 should I be using for max OC? The black or red  Checked online but did not find anything about it.
> 
> Nevermind, its the RED slots according to the manual.



Yes are the red slots the 2 front slots or the two rear slots?? I just was going to tell you I read the manual.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 9, 2012)

Well guys I always had run a 4 dimm memory configuration in the past until I just changed to 2 8GB dimms. Never thought of checking color codes. I had my ram in a red and a black slot. i am sure that was causing some lock ups I recently got in my browser. it wasn't a voltage issue so that must be the reason why. Also probably inhibited my overclocks. Thanks for bringing it up Super XP. I would never had checked otherwise. Now I'll give one more run of testing o.c. limits Thanks guys.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 9, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> Well guys I always had run a 4 dimm memory configuration in the past until I just changed to 2 8GB dimms. Never thought of checking color codes. I had my ram in a red and a black slot. i am sure that was causing some lock ups I recently got in my browser. it wasn't a voltage issue so that must be the reason why. Also probably inhibited my overclocks. Thanks for bringing it up Super XP. I would never had checked otherwise. Now I'll give one more run of testing o.c. limits Thanks guys.



Just upped the GHZ on the processor to about 4.86  I am uploading all the tests and voltage and temp values I can. Note that I had a couple of lockups in 3D Mark 11  so I upped the volatge all the way to 1.50 v. The Cinebench 64 scores are impressive though.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Dec 9, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> You might be able to be stable higher. What is your core voltage set at when you are at 4.5 GHZ?



i have the vcore at 1.4v


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Dec 9, 2012)

i wonder if what is causing my overclock not to work any higher then 4.5ghz is my video cards being a bottleneck to the cpu


----------



## Super XP (Dec 9, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> i wonder if what is causing my overclock not to work any higher then 4.5ghz is my video cards being a bottleneck to the cpu


No, I don't think so. What steps are you using to OC, perhaps we can help.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 9, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> i have the vcore at 1.4v



Sounds good. What speed is your ram set at? if you are running it at the xmp profile that is written on the dimms, you might need to set the dram voltage a little bit higher. That could be the difference between stable vs unstable. I always come back to about 4.6 GHZ on my chip.
Above that and I will get a lock up at some point or other.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 9, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> Sounds good. What speed is your ram set at? if you are running it at the xmp profile that is written on the dimms, you might need to set the dram voltage a little bit higher. That could be the difference between stable vs unstable. I always come back to about 4.6 GHZ on my chip.
> Above that and I will get a lock up at some point or other.


My technique is to up the multi then test for stability. Once I get an error, I up the VCore, then test again. I do this over and over again.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 9, 2012)

Super XP said:


> My technique is to up the multi then test for stability. Once I get an error, I up the VCore, then test again. I do this over and over again.




I was assuming that he did that first. I guess one shouldn't make assumptions.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Dec 9, 2012)

nope i didnt do that i just jumped right in. but i got my ram set timings to 9,11,10,28 and 1866 before bus brings up to 2100 at 225 and cpu ratio 20. dram volts are at 1.6 a little under its default is 1.65v how high should i set it?


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 10, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> nope i didnt do that i just jumped right in. but i got my ram set timings to 9,11,10,28 and 1866 before bus brings up to 2100 at 225 and cpu ratio 20. dram volts are at 1.6 a little under its default is 1.65v how high should i set it?


Give it the full 1.65 but I think you should have followed Super XP's process of starting at stock frequency and voltage and going up 1 multiplier at a time. Up the voltage from stock 1.32 v when you fail to boot at the next higher frequency. The move back to the the last frequency that worked . Then you can up the voltage from there 1 or 2 increments until you can boot at a higher level again


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 10, 2012)

I maybe getting this board along with an 8350 just after xmas, very excited and looking for any ideas on a good cooler please guys


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Dec 10, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> I maybe getting this board along with an 8350 just after xmas, very excited and looking for any ideas on a good cooler please guys



i use a corsair h80 my self and it seems pretty good


----------



## Super XP (Dec 10, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> i use a corsair h80 my self and it seems pretty good


The H80 is great, are you trying a push/pull with two fans? 
Also I wouldn't recommend just jumping into a high OC, it may decrease your chances in a nice stable OC from what I remember. 

Though what I also do is up the multi pretty high and see if it posts, for instance the 8120 has a 15.5x multi. I have it set at 22x. I hit 8150 speeds with no voltage increase, it was going over where I had to up the volts. Gaining a 1,300MHz speed boost with a very minor incease in CPU voltage running all 8-cores is the best OC I ever achieved. 

Once I have the 8350 in my hands, I am hoping I can gain something similar by the same way I pushed my 8120


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 10, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> I maybe getting this board along with an 8350 just after xmas, very excited and looking for any ideas on a good cooler please guys



If you wish to max out overclocking you need a Corsair H100 or going all out for a custom water cooling apparatus, which are a few huindred dollars. I have an H100 and I really haven't gone above 4.86 GHZ. I am stable at 4.65 GHZ. If I wanted above 5.0 GHZ you  would need custom apparatus. That is unless you have a special chip.  Some FX8350 batches overclock  at lower voltages. Batch 1239 chips are supposed to be very special. My batch is 1236, an earlier batch which is ok but not special.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Dec 10, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> If you wish to max out overclocking you need a Corsair H100 or going all out for a custom water cooling apparatus, which are a few huindred dollars. I have an H100 and I really haven't gone above 4.86 GHZ. I am stable at 4.65 GHZ. If I wanted above 5.0 GHZ you  would need custom apparatus. That is unless you have a special chip.  Some FX8350 batches overclock  at lower voltages. Batch 1239 chips are supposed to be very special. My batch is 1236, an earlier batch which is ok but not special.



in all the reviews i read there is very little difference in temps between the h100 and the h80.


----------



## nt300 (Dec 10, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> in all the reviews i read there is very little difference in temps between the h100 and the h80.


Yes I see that too, but I would still go for the larger h100 unless your case canot fit it, then I got for the h80.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 10, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> in all the reviews i read there is very little difference in temps between the h100 and the h80.



  Much larger radiator = more heat dissipation. I don't see too many 5GHZ overclocks done with an H80. Most contributors here and on overclockers.com say you need 240mm radiator for serious overclocking. I know the H80 is good for many overclockers and probably would be adequate for me but I have already seen 64 and 65 degree Celcius temps when at full load at 4.8 - 4.9 GHZ. That is on my H100 . I don't like those numbers so I ratcheted the GHZ back down to the 4.6 plus area. Part of that is my chip. Some of those cherry picked cpus  especially in batch 1239 run at lower voltages and much cooler. No such luck for me.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 11, 2012)

Super XP said:


> No, I don't think so. What steps are you using to OC, perhaps we can help.



TigerDirect has the FX-8350 for $189.99 tonite.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 11, 2012)

Super XP said:


> No, I don't think so. What steps are you using to OC, perhaps we can help.



TigerDirect has the FX-8350 for $189.99 tonite.


----------



## gmastra100 (Dec 11, 2012)

well finally got my 8350. Having sold my previous board and cooler, I just had the stock cooler. I want to go wc but am waiting as there is a local exhibition showing off these rigs at the end of the month. 
So anyway. replaced the cpu. booted the system up , bios recorgnised new chip. and I was away into win 7.
I know it sounds knaff, but I do a quick WEI rating, 
my previous phenom II x4 running at 3GHz was 7.5. I was expecting an improvement.
To my suprise it was 6 !
Now When the pc starts up , CPUz shows the CPU running at 4GHz but then slows down to 1600MHz so I can understand the rating. But whereas on my old bios I could set the clock freq. and it stayed there. I am not sure on the CFV how to do this. I have tried all the options but it does not stay fixed ?
Using the AII cpu level up function , I can see that the CPU can run past 4GHz , but have not tried it all out yet. 
any settings suggestions ?

My brother has an intel i5 ,not sure what it is yet, ( he is not into these things,) but he has 7.9 rating for the processor and I cant have my little brother beat me.


----------



## gmastra100 (Dec 11, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> If you wish to max out overclocking you need a Corsair H100 or going all out for a custom water cooling apparatus, which are a few huindred dollars. I have an H100 and I really haven't gone above 4.86 GHZ. I am stable at 4.65 GHZ. If I wanted above 5.0 GHZ you  would need custom apparatus. That is unless you have a special chip.  Some FX8350 batches overclock  at lower voltages. Batch 1239 chips are supposed to be very special. My batch is 1236, an earlier batch which is ok but not special.



Sorry How do I find out the batch number ?


----------



## Mathragh (Dec 11, 2012)

You should be able to get a 7,7 - 7,8 in windows 7, or 8,0 - 8,2 in windows 8 in the windows performance index. If these scores are way off, something is amiss(I know people detest WPI, but it is still useable to some extent in cases like this).


----------



## gmastra100 (Dec 11, 2012)

Do you expect 7.7-7.8 without any over clocking ?
Like I said I have not played to much with the settings yet. but given that the EPU kicks in and slows the cpu/fans should I disable it ?
With my previous M4A785TD-evo , I had epu enabled but still got 7.5 scores ?
with CFV, if you run the autotune in AII when you stop at say 4.2GHz is there a way of keeping that setting ? When I run it and stop it goes back to the usal slow speed. The only think I can control is the video card with GPUtweak . 
So just need to fatham this new EFI bios.


----------



## Mathragh (Dec 11, 2012)

Well, 7,8 was with a 4,5GHz overclock on all the cores of my 8150, but iirc the stock score was closer to 7,5, so 7,5 seems quite acceptable. Apparently I overvalued the performance increase you'd get from your 8350 at stock settings compared to my overclocked 8150.

So bottom line, 7,5 seems fine for stock clocks

EDIT:  you could, however, compare some benchmarks like cinebench with other reports of 8350 scores online if you want to be completely certain.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 11, 2012)

gmastra100 said:


> Sorry How do I find out the batch number ?



It is written on the chip, which in your case is now covered with thermal grease. It is a 4 digit number which begins with 12.


----------



## gmastra100 (Dec 11, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> Well, 7,8 was with a 4,5GHz overclock on all the cores of my 8150, but iirc the stock score was closer to 7,5, so 7,5 seems quite acceptable. Apparently I overvalued the performance increase you'd get from your 8350 at stock settings compared to my overclocked 8150.
> 
> So bottom line, 7,5 seems fine for stock clocks
> 
> EDIT:  you could, however, compare some benchmarks like cinebench with other reports of 8350 scores online if you want to be completely certain.



Probably my wording ( its been a long day in the office)
My previous board with Phenom II and running at 3GHz gave a rating of 7.5
the 8350 running at @1600MHz is 6.0

Wanted to be able to keep the frequency at a fixed 4GHz and see what the performance is. But just cant get the mobo to fix the cpu freq. There are just so many options in the bios !!!


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 11, 2012)

gmastra100 said:


> Probably my wording ( its been a long day in the office)
> My previous board with Phenom II and running at 3GHz gave a rating of 7.5
> the 8350 running at @1600MHz is 6.0
> 
> Wanted to be able to keep the frequency at a fixed 4GHz and see what the performance is. But just cant get the mobo to fix the cpu freq. There are just so many options in the bios !!!



Make sure the the fsb is set at 200 and use a multiplier of 20. I do not understand how it came up at 1600 unless you accidentally played with settings and did not realize it.  Make sure you are using all memory so use the memory hole option. Turn off all the optoions like hpc, c6, etc unless you are interested in energy saving. 

 Yes there are lots of settings in advanced options. Just make sure you give the dram voltage at least what the dimms state on xmp. If you load the xmp values as printed on the dimms you sometimes have to give just a little extra voltage as those values are for Intel boards not AMD.

  Any other questions just throw up here and one of us , if not more, will be glad to help you.


----------



## gmastra100 (Dec 11, 2012)

well still no cigar.
FSB 200, multiplier 20
DRAM 1.6V ( instead of 1.5V)

Post shows 4000MHz, ( I have seen it as high as 4.4GHz in OC mode) but it wont stay there
 drops to 1404MHz and multiplier of x7.0
Core voltage 0.912V
DRAM is 1.5V 800MHz
CPU temp 32 deg (idle)

by the way CPU-Z shows the code name as bulldozer, why is it not Piledriver ?

puzzling


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 11, 2012)

gmastra100 said:


> well still no cigar.
> FSB 200, multiplier 20
> DRAM 1.6V ( instead of 1.5V)
> 
> ...



   Strange. By the way do you have latest version of cpu-z. Older versions will not show Vishera. What bios version do you have on the board?? It should be 1703. if you have an older version it will not handle the cpu properly.


----------



## gmastra100 (Dec 11, 2012)

I have ROG CPUz version 1.57.2 march 2011
Bios version 1703
You don't think that as I have a stock cooler there is some thermal issue ?


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 11, 2012)

gmastra100 said:


> I have ROG CPUz version 1.57.2 march 2011
> Bios version 1703
> You don't think that as I have a stock cooler there is some thermal issue ?


Do you have the app Core Temp and HWMonitor??? Download them and let me know what your temps are. But at stock the fan should be fine. Did you put a good thermal paste on and enough?  Does your case have good air flow?? What model case, by the way. How is your cable management? Are the cables running underneath the motherboard as much as possible? Did you say you are waiting for a liquid cooling kit??


----------



## gmastra100 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi temps pretty cool.
HWmonitor
CPU 30deg C
AMD FX-8350 package 12deg 
core temp
cpu 13deg Tj max 90 deg C

Case is Inwin Dragon rider
large side fan, 120mm fan at back side ( under CPU) and 120mm rear fan on, 
front and 2 top fans are off controlled by cpu.
Going bed now, work in morning.
Thank you for your help


----------



## Super XP (Dec 12, 2012)

gmastra100 said:


> Hi temps pretty cool.
> HWmonitor
> CPU 30deg C
> AMD FX-8350 package 12deg
> ...


Do you have Cool & Quiet Enabled?

I believe you may have AMD Turbo Core Technology APM (Application Power Management) Enabled. There is definitely something within the BIOS that is not set properly disabling you from achieving a constant OC. IMO. I would start with disabling this APM 1st.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 12, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> my friend just ordered the crosshair v formula-z and the fx 8350 with mushkin 994092 2400 memory. i hope it all works together we got the memory because it was 16gb at 2400 mhz for 139.99 bucks on the egg


That sounds like a sweet setup. 
Also I managed to get the BIOS #1801 for the Crosshair V Formula off a guy from Guru3D Forums. He said ASUS sent it to him directly and should be coming soon for download off the website. Am I going to install it? Not sure


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 12, 2012)

Super XP said:


> That sounds like a sweet setup.
> Also I managed to get the BIOS #1801 for the Crosshair V Formula off a guy from Guru3D Forums. He said ASUS sent it to him directly and should be coming soon for download off the website. Am I going to install it? Not sure




Can you send the bios to me??? I love trying new bios. That makes me a masochist I guess.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 12, 2012)

Super XP said:


> That sounds like a sweet setup.
> Also I managed to get the BIOS #1801 for the Crosshair V Formula off a guy from Guru3D Forums. He said ASUS sent it to him directly and should be coming soon for download off the website. Am I going to install it? Not sure



Did you order from TigerDirect. The cpu was $189.99 yesterday and today. free shipping. No tax.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 12, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> Did you order from TigerDirect. The cpu was $189.99 yesterday and today. free shipping. No tax.


I don't live in the US. The S&H cost was over $60 for me, a complete RIPOFF. Anyhow I found it locally for $200. Should pick it up tomorrow afternoon depending on how busy I am at work.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 12, 2012)

Super XP said:


> I don't live in the US. The S&H cost was over $60 for me, a complete RIPOFF. Anyhow I found it locally for $200. Should pick it up tomorrow afternoon depending on how busy I am at work.



You actually live in Greece? I wasn't sure since your English is impeccable.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 12, 2012)

Super XP said:


> I don't live in the US. The S&H cost was over $60 for me, a complete RIPOFF. Anyhow I found it locally for $200. Should pick it up tomorrow afternoon depending on how busy I am at work.



I am happy you found it locally at a reasonable price. I reallybwant to visit Greece for a couple of reasons.Yes to soak upnthe culture and great seafood and lamb. But also to see how people are coping with the crisis. I know the Greeks are Not a defeated people. They didn't sucuumb to Hitler and the will never throw in the towel
to the rape by the banksters.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Dec 12, 2012)

well i set the fsb to 220 and the ratio to 21 and vcore to 1.425v and dram to 1.665v and its stable at 4.63ghz i think it was the ram volts not being high enough that was the problem. going to lower the vcore to 1.4v to test


----------



## gmastra100 (Dec 12, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Do you have Cool & Quiet Enabled?
> 
> I believe you may have AMD Turbo Core Technology APM (Application Power Management) Enabled. There is definitely something within the BIOS that is not set properly disabling you from achieving a constant OC. IMO. I would start with disabling this APM 1st.


Hi I will try tomorrow as am out on business.

But I do know I have turbo engabled , I thought that was required but am learning 
Thank you


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 12, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> well i set the fsb to 220 and the ratio to 21 and vcore to 1.425v and dram to 1.665v and its stable at 4.63ghz i think it was the ram volts not being high enough that was the problem. going to lower the vcore to 1.4v to test



you are right at the same overclock I was able to achieve. Go above that to 4.8 and your cpu voltage and cooling requirements get crazy under full load. I am comfortable where I am at. I think I tried just about everything to go higher and In the end it really doesn't matter. My games run great and so do my productivity
applications.I hope you and your friend really enjoy your new setup


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Dec 12, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> you are right at the same overclock I was able to achieve. Go above that to 4.8 and your cpu voltage and cooling requirements get crazy under full load. I am comfortable where I am at. I think I tried just about everything to go higher and In the end it really doesn't matter. My games run great and so do my productivity
> applications.I hope you and your friend really enjoy your new setup



i think your right because my temps on full load now are 53c on core and 59c on socket if i go any higher in clock the temps would probably be to high.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 13, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> You actually live in Greece? I wasn't sure since your English is impeccable.


Thanks You 
My parents are from Greece. Though I was born and live in Canada. I speak both languages fine. 
Got my 8350 today. The batch is 1244, not sure what to make out with it. They had others with the numbers 1233 & 1236.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 13, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Thanks You
> My parents are from Greece. Though I was born and live in Canada. I speak both languages fine.
> Got my 8350 today. The batch is 1244, not sure what to make out with it. They had others with the numbers 1233 & 1236.



I do not know about 1244 may be very good. I have 1236 it is undistinguished. Keep me posted. So what part of Canada? I have been to Toronto, liked it. Once passed through Ottawa may years ago.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 13, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> I do not know about 1244 may be very good. I have 1236 it is undistinguished. Keep me posted. So what part of Canada? I have been to Toronto, liked it. Once passed through Ottawa may years ago.


Toronto. It's a great City despite the fact the City's councilors love trying to gridlock the roads by not voting in to build and expand underground high speed transit (Subways). They've already messed up streets like St. Clair Av. W. With Street rail cars. 

Anyhow as soon as I get the time, I will install and see how far I can push her Oh, I better perform a Bios Update.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Dec 13, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Toronto. It's a great City despite the fact the City's councilors love trying to gridlock the roads by not voting in to build and expand underground high speed transit (Subways). They've already messed up streets like St. Clair Av. W. With Street rail cars.
> 
> Anyhow as soon as I get the time, I will install and see how far I can push her Oh, I better perform a Bios Update.



grtz on the 8350 i hope you get some good clocks out of it. so far mine is running rock solid at 4.63ghz.
,


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 13, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Toronto. It's a great City despite the fact the City's councilors love trying to gridlock the roads by not voting in to build and expand underground high speed transit (Subways). They've already messed up streets like St. Clair Av. W. With Street rail cars.
> 
> Anyhow as soon as I get the time, I will install and see how far I can push her Oh, I better perform a Bios Update.



Love to get my hands on the 1803 bios. Is it just for stability like all the other releases?


----------



## Super XP (Dec 13, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> Love to get my hands on the 1803 bios. Is it just for stability like all the other releases?


Not sure, all the guy said was ASUS Germany sent him the 18** bios for the Crosshair V. Same mobo as mine. He also said it should be released soon on the website. Wonder if this is a beta or something?

PM me your email and I'll send it to you 

What I would like is the ability to disables 1 core per module and test it as a Quad-Core not sharing its components.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 13, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Not sure, all the guy said was ASUS Germany sent him the 18** bios for the Crosshair V. Same mobo as mine. He also said it should be released soon on the website. Wonder if this is a beta or something?
> 
> PM me your email and I'll send it to you
> 
> What I would like is the ability to disables 1 core per module and test it as a Quad-Core not sharing its components.



I understand that because you could have greater L3 cache per core. I wonder if their is some technical snag which interferes with implementing that scheme with bios.


----------



## gmastra100 (Dec 13, 2012)

well am back home
tried disabling all the things I could in bios, but still the clock speed falls to 1400MHz ( 200*7)
any other thoughts, Motherboard ?


----------



## Super XP (Dec 14, 2012)

gmastra100 said:


> well am back home
> tried disabling all the things I could in bios, but still the clock speed falls to 1400MHz ( 200*7)
> any other thoughts, Motherboard ?


No, there is something else you did not disable. It just sounds like Cool & Quiet is somehow enabled 

If my memory serves me well, I do recall disabling at least 7 power save features. This mobo is really rich in settings. Slowly browse the bios and see what you can do.


----------



## gmastra100 (Dec 14, 2012)

Still struggling
Settings I have
Extreme Tweaker:
Ai Overclock  -  Manual
CPU level up  -  Cancel
CPU Ratio     - 21
AMD Turbo   -   tried both Enabled/ Disabled
CPU bus        -   200
PCIe             -  Auto
Mem freq        -  1333MHz ( set by system)
CPU Spread  spectrum - Disabled
PCIe spread spectrum  -  Disabled
EPU Power saving     - Disabled
Extreame tweaking   -   tried both Enabled/ disabled
Cool n Quit              - Alaways disabled
APM                       - Disabled
I cant think of anything else

I have left a message on the ASUS forum.

but really starting to think its not finger problems  

CPUz  1404MHz , multiplier x7


----------



## gmastra100 (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry , I just noted you have a 8120 on your rig, do you think there could be a compatibility issue with vishera ?


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 14, 2012)

AMD Turbo must be disabled



gmastra100 said:


> Still struggling
> Settings I have
> Extreme Tweaker:
> Ai Overclock  -  Manual
> ...


----------



## Super XP (Dec 14, 2012)

gmastra100 said:


> Sorry , I just noted you have a 8120 on your rig, do you think there could be a compatibility issue with vishera ?


I also have the 8350. Just didn't update my sig. Done now 

My 8120 is great, with very little CPU Voltage increase I gained on all 8-Core 1,300MHz over its default speed. Could not ask for anything better. I'll be putting her up for sale in due time. 
The Crosshair V loves Bulldozer/Piledriver. 

I wish I had the time to further study my Bios settings so I may further assist you? Tell you what, let me see what I can do 

OK found a PM I sent someone to assist him with his settings.


> *Extreme Overclocking Settings:*
> AI Overclock Tuner = Manual
> CPU Level Up = Cancel
> CPU Ratio = 22.0
> ...





os2wiz said:


> AMD Turbo must be disabled


Interesting, I always thought leaving this disabled hinders your ability for a high OC. In my opinion, I interpret this as sort of fooling the CPU to run higher clocks but with all 8-Cores. Never really tried disabling it interestingly.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 14, 2012)

gmastra100 said:


> Sorry , I just noted you have a 8120 on your rig, do you think there could be a compatibility issue with vishera ?



Your core activation should be set on manual not auto that may be the problem.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 14, 2012)

Super XP said:


> I also have the 8350. Just didn't update my sig. Done now
> 
> My 8120 is great, with very little CPU Voltage increase I gained on all 8-Core 1,300MHz over its default speed. Could not ask for anything better. I'll be putting her up for sale in due time.
> The Crosshair V loves Bulldozer/Piledriver.
> ...



   Maybe you are right


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 14, 2012)

I changed the bios to turbo core enabled. I notice no higher overlcok on my preset bios , actuaslly the bios GHZ on bootup is a little higher but in cinebench 64 it reads my cpu speed as what it would be normally 4.66 GHZ the boot up showed 4.724 GHZ. An intersting finding is that the OPEN GL score is about 2 FPS higher with Turbocore enabled. The cpu benchmark is the same as expected at 4.66 GHZ.  Can't figure what that is all about. So you leave it on auto, not enabled?? And should I strart the overclock procedure all over again with turbo core on auto and see if I achieve a higher ghz on o.c.???







Super XP said:


> I also have the 8350. Just didn't update my sig. Done now
> 
> My 8120 is great, with very little CPU Voltage increase I gained on all 8-Core 1,300MHz over its default speed. Could not ask for anything better. I'll be putting her up for sale in due time.
> The Crosshair V loves Bulldozer/Piledriver.
> ...


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Dec 14, 2012)

gmastra100 said:


> well am back home
> tried disabling all the things I could in bios, but still the clock speed falls to 1400MHz ( 200*7)
> any other thoughts, Motherboard ?



go into the bios and go to the advance tab then cpu configuration and disable core c6 state that should do the trick.


----------



## gmastra100 (Dec 14, 2012)

Few more settings
Core Unlocker Disabled
CPU activation Manual
C6 disabled 
IOMMU   disabled
Initiate Graphic adapter   Tried both PEG/PCI and PCI/PEG
HPET Enabled

( monitoring Core Voltage = 0.912V)

May be connected, but I not that when I switch the computer on and am in bios the graphics card fan is slow ( cant hear it ) and this is the case until I boot up, can be 10s of minutes.
When I am in windows, I quickly start up CPUz and it shows the proessor as running at 4.2GHz ( as expected) but after about 20sec I notice that the GPU fan becomes more audible ( ie speeding up ) and its at this point that the CPU clock drops to 1400MHz .
I monitor the GPU , and its not hot .
I dont think its the PSU as its a good make ( XFX 750W ( seasonic ))
Wondering about the CFV voltage settings could there be a link ?


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 14, 2012)

The core voltage of .912 volts is way too low. I assume that is when the cpu speed is dropped down. Sure seems your psu is defective. How old is the seasonic? If thr power connectors are all solidly connected for the graphics card and to motherboard. Are all your cpu fans or coolers connected properly to the correct motherboard connectors? If all connection are solid then check that psu.







gmastra100 said:


> Few more settings
> Core Unlocker Disabled
> CPU activation Manual
> C6 disabled
> ...



Are you sure you have both power connectors for the graphics card connected properly? I would test that psu
if all is connected properly.


----------



## gmastra100 (Dec 14, 2012)

Success  

Ok after all the advice of the epu was engaged . It seems it was.
Not in bios, I had all the settings disabled. But when I was looking for voltage monitors in the AII suite  under tools there was the EPU panel and it was set to max power saving.
( OK Sorry I didn't know it was there)
Anyway changing the setting to high performance did the trick.
I went from 1400MHz to 4000MHz.
I ran the wei rating and it went from 6.0 to 6.5 
So went into bios and enabled all cores. Re-run the test and wei went to 7.6
 so thought I would try a little O/C so I hit the fast button
Computer duly restarted this time at 4.45GHz.
I ran the wei rating and it went to 7.8
However I was running core temp and it was telling me I was hitting 80 deg on full load. So I have decided to hold back pressing the extreme OC until I get a better cooling kit.
So pleased it was not a hardware problem
But I do get warnings , like SB voltage 0V, Dram voltage 0V. temporarily , so I think they are hic cups.

Thank you for all your thoughts  and help.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 14, 2012)

gmastra100 said:


> Success
> 
> Ok after all the advice of the epu was engaged . It seems it was.
> Not in bios, I had all the settings disabled. But when I was looking for voltage monitors in the AII suite  under tools there was the EPU panel and it was set to max power saving.
> ...



 They are hiccups. By the way what kind of cooling do you have?? Just the stock fan that AMD supplied or something more elaborate?  That 80degrees was the socket or core temp?? In any case it is too high and you need an H80 or preferably H100 Corsair if you want to do more extensive overclocking.
     I am so happy that you were able to discover the problem. It is so easy on a computer to do something very basic wrong and not discover it until after hours of hair pulling. I know it has happened to me on several occasions. Enjoy your new setup and keep in touch.


----------



## gmastra100 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi I will friend
at present I have the basic stock cooler as I sold my last one with my old motherboard. My case limits the height of an air cooler to 150mm ( without removing the cool side fan) 
I was thinking if I went air cooler then Nochua-C14
but my heart wants to water cooling. But something I can slowly improve on. Not too much of a fan of AIO.
Take care and I will keep in touch


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 14, 2012)

gmastra100 said:


> Hi I will friend
> at present I have the basic stock cooler as I sold my last one with my old motherboard. My case limits the height of an air cooler to 150mm ( without removing the cool side fan)
> I was thinking if I went air cooler then Nochua-C14
> but my heart wants to water cooling. But something I can slowly improve on. Not too much of a fan of AIO.
> Take care and I will keep in touch





When you can afford it, a large mid-tower or full-tower case will defintiely aid in keeping thew cpu cooler. the good ones have large 230mm fans on top and side and better cable management. I have a Rosewill Blackhawk Ultra full tower case. It had two 230,mm fans on top and one side 230mm fan , 4 140pmm fans for hard drives or ssd, and a rear 140mm fan. I had to remove the 2 top fans to accomodate the 240mm radiator for the Corsair H100 liquid cooler. These things can add up fast to a lot of money, so take it one step at a time, and sell off whatever you replace so you have a down payment towards the new hardware. I spent TOO much money this year- about $1400 for the case, Radeon 7950 Graphics card, Fx-8350 cpu, hi-speed 16gb of G Skill memory, one 512GB ssd, a128GB ssd, and of course the Corsair H100. I am retired so I have no iincome other than my social security and a pension from 30 years as a hospital technologist. This stuff is fun but it can become an addiction. No matter how fast your computer is you always want it faster and you start to covet more and more expensive latest and greatest hardware. I really should pay a little more attention to the productivity applications I have and get more use out of them. We are in a global depression and it's going to last for years to come and things will be getting worse with more unemployment, wage cuts, wars for oil companies to profit, racism galore, etc etc etc. The hobby is fine but I try to keep myself grounded so that I can aid in the struggle to free ourselves from capitalist tyranny.
 It's been fun helping you with your problem, I always learn something new here and most of us are humble enough that we like to give back some of what we learn.


----------



## nt300 (Dec 14, 2012)

gmastra100 said:


> Hi I will friend
> at present I have the basic stock cooler as I sold my last one with my old motherboard. My case limits the height of an air cooler to 150mm ( without removing the cool side fan)
> I was thinking if I went air cooler then Nochua-C14
> but my heart wants to water cooling. But something I can slowly improve on. Not too much of a fan of AIO.
> Take care and I will keep in touch


You got a very nice gameing pc.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Dec 15, 2012)

gmastra100 said:


> Success
> 
> Ok after all the advice of the epu was engaged . It seems it was.
> Not in bios, I had all the settings disabled. But when I was looking for voltage monitors in the AII suite  under tools there was the EPU panel and it was set to max power saving.
> ...



for your warnings on the voltages if you run ai suite and cpu-z or any aether monitoring software at  the same time it will do that.


----------



## nt300 (Dec 15, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> The core voltage of .912 volts is way too low. I assume that is when the cpu speed is dropped down. Sure seems your psu is defective. How old is the seasonic? If thr power connectors are all solidly connected for the graphics card and to motherboard. Are all your cpu fans or coolers connected properly to the correct motherboard connectors? If all connection are solid then check that psu.
> 
> Are you sure you have both power connectors for the graphics card connected properly? I would test that psu
> if all is connected properly.


Oh how doesnt the Crosshair V need two power connectors to power the CPU?


os2wiz said:


> When you can afford it, a large mid-tower or full-toer case will defintiely aid in keeping thew cpu cooler. the good ones have large 230mm fans on top and side and better cable management. I have a Rosewill Blackhawk Ultra fulltoer case. It had two 230,mm fans on top and one side 230mm fans , 4 140pmm fans for hard drives or ssd, and a rear 140mm fan. I had to remove the 2 top fans to accomodate the 240mm radiator for the Corsair H100 liquid cooler. These things can add up fast to a lot of money, so take it one step at a time, and sell off whatever you replace so you have a down payment towards the new hardware. I spent TOO much money this year- about $1400 for the case, Radeon 7950 Graphics card, Fx-8350 cpu, hi-speed 16gb of G Skill memory, and of course the Corsair H100. I am retired so I have no iincome other than my social security and a pension from 30 years as a hospital technologist. This stuff is fun but it can become an addiction. No matter how fast your computer is you always want it faster and you start to covet more and more expensive latest and greatest hardware. I really should pay a little more attention to the productivity applications I have and get more use out of them. We are in a global depression and it's going to last for years to come and things will be getting worse with more unemployment, wage cuts, wars for oil companies to profit, racism galore, etc etc etc. The hobby is fine but I try to keep myself grounded so that I can aid in the struggle to free ourselves from capitalist tyranny.
> It's been fun helping you with your problem, I always learn something new here and most of us are humble enough that we like to give back some of what we learn.


If you cash straped I would recomend at least the H70 by Corsair.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 15, 2012)

gmastra100 said:


> Success
> 
> Ok after all the advice of the epu was engaged . It seems it was.
> Not in bios, I had all the settings disabled. But when I was looking for voltage monitors in the AII suite  under tools there was the EPU panel and it was set to max power saving.
> ...


Looks like that program is not measuring the voltage properly.


----------



## gmastra100 (Dec 15, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> for your warnings on the voltages if you run ai suite and cpu-z or any aether monitoring software at  the same time it will do that.



right again,
switched Cpuz off  and messages have gone.
Soon be time to wish folks Happy Xmas, So here is to all your help, Xmas and a Happy New year. ( Well that is if the Mayans have got it wrong Again)


----------



## Super XP (Dec 15, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you too and everybody on TechPowerUp. 

Should have time next week to install my FX-8350. Going to pick up some Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Paste.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 15, 2012)

nt300 said:


> Oh how doesnt the Crosshair V need two power connectors to power the CPU?



Nope. It merely spreads out the power that is drawn over both EPS connectors, allowing for lower board temps and cable temps, since each will provide less overall. It'll also allow for more power when extreme clocking, but I doubt many will need it for 24/7 use.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 16, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Nope. It merely spreads out the power that is drawn over both EPS connectors, allowing for lower board temps and cable temps, since each will provide less overall. It'll also allow for more power when extreme clocking, *but I doubt many will need it for 24/7 use.*


Speak for yourself


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 16, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Merry Christmas to you too and everybody on TechPowerUp.
> 
> Should have time next week to install my FX-8350. Going to pick up some Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Paste.




Enjoy the holiday with your family. Speak to you again soon secret agent man!


----------



## gmastra100 (Dec 16, 2012)

what a bummer, water cooling is expensive !!!!
I though I could pick up parts on the cheap and assemble a good cooling option.
As they say in the UK:
Not on your nelly.
Then I thought about the All in ones. Don't really like them as they have mixed reviews.
So we go to air coolers ?
I see I can get a Noctua D-14 B grade for £30. It would mean removing the side fan. But I thought that could be my project. See how far I can overclock on load with an air cooler.
The stock cooler is not very good.
So What is my first goal 60deg C for a 30deg ambient at 4.5GHz ?
set me a realistic challenge


----------



## Super XP (Dec 16, 2012)

gmastra100 said:


> what a bummer, water cooling is expensive !!!!
> I though I could pick up parts on the cheap and assemble a good cooling option.
> As they say in the UK:
> Not on your nelly.
> ...


Corsair's H100, 80, 70 & even 50 is a great choice. My H100 keeps my FX nice and cool


----------



## claylomax (Dec 16, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Corsair's H100, 80, 70 & even 50 is a great choice. My H100 keeps my FX nice and cool



How's the noise on that thing?


----------



## gmastra100 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ditto l
I heard that there are some wich are noisy as well as the fan control software being a bit flaky
Cheapest H100 I could see was £75 so still pricey though if anyone is selling


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 17, 2012)

claylomax said:


> How's the noise on that thing?



It is only noisy under full load. For typical cpu use other than the most intensive gaming it is reasonably quiet.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 17, 2012)

gmastra100 said:


> Ditto l
> I heard that there are some wich are noisy as well as the fan control software being a bit flaky
> Cheapest H100 I could see was £75 so still pricey though if anyone is selling


The Corsair fans that come with the H100 are high quality and only sound loud if you run them max. Even the lowest setting you cannot hear them, though I keep mine on Medium Speed.


----------



## claylomax (Dec 17, 2012)

The noise of my Antec 920 at full load was shocking, I have never heard anything that loud in a computer in my life; it made my two GTX 480's disappear while gaming.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 17, 2012)

My FX-8350 OC. 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2803802#post2803802


----------



## gmastra100 (Dec 17, 2012)

so 59deg CPU temp is my target.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 17, 2012)

Super XP said:


> My FX-8350 OC.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2803802#post2803802



What was the batch number on your chip?  You are about .05 volts lower than my run. I am technically at 4.62 GHZ though at boot it is always .4-.5 GHZ higher on post.

Are you fine tuned or do you think you may be able to go stable at 4.7 or 4.8 without extreme temps and voltage??


----------



## Super XP (Dec 18, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> What was the batch number on your chip?  You are about .05 volts lower than my run. I am technically at 4.62 GHZ though at boot it is always .4-.5 GHZ higher on post.
> 
> Are you fine tuned or do you think you may be able to go stable at 4.7 or 4.8 without extreme temps and voltage??


I posted my batch number somewhere in here. I believe it was 1244.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Dec 23, 2012)

Super XP said:


> My FX-8350 OC.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2803802#post2803802



i noticed your cpu/nb was a bit high 1.4 mine is 1.25


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 23, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> i noticed your cpu/nb was a bit high 1.4 mine is 1.25



 When you overclock the front side bus the cpu-nb will require some extra voltage I leave it on auto and let the
bios decide how much to feed the cpu-nb.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 23, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> When you overclock the front side bus the cpu-nb will require some extra voltage I leave it on auto and let the
> bios decide how much to feed the cpu-nb.


I know one of the NB Volts should not go over 1.2v. I should try AUTO and see what happens.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 23, 2012)

Super XP said:


> I know one of the NB Volts should not go over 1.2v. I should try AUTO and see what happens.



  I adjusted the cpu-NB voltage to 1.225 as it had been in the past. I had left it on auto when I thought I could try one last attempt on higher oc. along with a bunch of other settings. I really did not check the actual voltage until you guys brought it to my attention. It was too high.  On some earlier posts on TPU and overclockers.com some mentioned upping the multiplier with most of the settings on auto. It was an oversight by me that I am glad Skellatar pointed out. I just have to accept my overclock is not going above 4.64 GHZ.  I also lowered my Northbridge frequency to about 2350 instead of slightly higher than 2400. MY HT frequency was lowered back to about 2850 from just above 3000.  Sli8ghtly lower cinebench scores but I won't get freezes or blue screens  and I won't cause cpu-nb damage.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Dec 24, 2012)

i helped my friend overclock her cvf-z and fx 8350 to 4.63ghz its nice and stable she loves her new setup. she gots a evga gtx 660 and playing rift on all max settings and she can see things in the game she has never seen before. she just loves it


----------



## Super XP (Dec 24, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> I adjusted the cpu-NB voltage to 1.225 as it had been in the past. I had left it on auto when I thought I could try one last attempt on higher oc. along with a bunch of other settings. I really did not check the actual voltage until you guys brought it to my attention. It was too high.  On some earlier posts on TPU and overclockers.com some mentioned upping the multiplier with most of the settings on auto. It was an oversight by me that I am glad Skellatar pointed out. I just have to accept my overclock is not going above 4.64 GHZ.  I also lowered my Northbridge frequency to about 2350 instead of slightly higher than 2400. MY HT frequency was lowered back to about 2850 from just above 3000.  Sli8ghtly lower cinebench scores but I won't get freezes or blue screens  and I won't cause cpu-nb damage.


That really sucks, was hoping you can achieve higher clocks without killing the chip. The PC shop I picked up my 8350 had 3 different batches. I asked him for the highest one which was the 1244 vs. The other that were 1232 & 1236 I believe. 

Os2wiz, have you tried playing with the bus speed. Or leave that at stock and just up the multi. Try OC'ing to 4.40GHz and leave the voltage on Auto. That was the first thing I did so I can determine a voltage estimate. I also turned on most of the power save options. What I achieved now is lower temps with no performance drops. Try it.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 24, 2012)

Super XP said:


> That really sucks, was hoping you can achieve higher clocks without killing the chip. The PC shop I picked up my 8350 had 3 different batches. I asked him for the highest one which was the 1244 vs. The other that were 1232 & 1236 I believe.
> 
> Os2wiz, have you tried playing with the bus speed. Or leave that at stock and just up the multi. Try OC'ing to 4.40GHz and leave the voltage on Auto. That was the first thing I did so I can determine a voltage estimate. I also turned on most of the power save options. What I achieved now is lower temps with no performance drops. Try it.



I tried multiplier only and fsb. I have to admit I did not try every fsb level I did do obviously 200,210,220,230,
240s, and 270s. I may do better with temps if I remove the thermal paste and apply Artic Silver 5. I used the stock paste that was on the cooler. I could also try sanding away the nickel cpu covering and getting a smooth shiny copper cpu finish. I don't think I have the patience or temperament to do it properly. But that with the better thermal pastecwould cut temps another 8 to 10 degrees Celsius. Or a water loop that I consider hideous and wasting a lot of space. I am not pissed off really. Even at 4.6+ GHZ the chip performs quite nicely with the video card.  
    By the way I did not know the Crosshair V Formula Z uses a different bios than regular Crosshair V were you aware of that? I see now that our board is no longer produced and they haven't bothered to upgrade our boards utilities for Windows 8.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes they were replaced by the Z model. So far ASUS has done alright in terms of Bios updates. They have a good history supporting ROG based mobos.

I am pretty sure this mobo works well with Win 8.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi, new here and hope to join the club. I built an AMD system earlier this year, this is my secondary rig btw, system spec as follows:
FX8120 @3.7ghz
CM Hyper 412Slim + Corsair SP Performance fan
Asus Crosshair V Formula
8GB OCZ 1600mhz DDR3 RAM
2x GTX670 SLi'ed
Corsair HX1050
64bit Win7 Pro SP1
Thermaltake Commander MSII chassis

So far, no issue at all playing games with it, stable as heck!


----------



## Super XP (Dec 26, 2012)

GamerGuy said:


> Hi, new here and hope to join the club. I built an AMD system earlier this year, this is my secondary rig btw, system spec as follows:
> FX8120 @3.7ghz
> CM Hyper 412Slim + Corsair SP Performance fan
> Asus Crosshair V Formula
> ...


Welcome 
Did you add any extra voltage to your 8120 OC? Reason I ask is I pushed my FX-8120 @ 4.40GHz running all 8-Cores stable at 1.375v. It may be possible to achieve this depending on your batch # and bios settings.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 27, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Welcome
> Did you add any extra voltage to your 8120 OC? Reason I ask is I pushed my FX-8120 @ 4.40GHz running all 8-Cores stable at 1.375v. It may be possible to achieve this depending on your batch # and bios settings.


Ahh, OK, noted, I was wondering why it crapped out at default vcore @3.7ghz, I'd believe it would go higher. Anyway, since it can be done by bumping vcore to >1.35v, I'll take note of this and try for a higher OC later. Games run just fine now, so I don't see a need for higher clockspeed yet, besides, I'm thinking of going Vishera, perhaps FX8350.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 31, 2012)

GamerGuy said:


> Ahh, OK, noted, I was wondering why it crapped out at default vcore @3.7ghz, I'd believe it would go higher. Anyway, since it can be done by bumping vcore to >1.35v, I'll take note of this and try for a higher OC later. Games run just fine now, so I don't see a need for higher clockspeed yet, besides, I'm thinking of going Vishera, perhaps FX8350.


If you do get a 8350, be sure to check the batch numbers on the CPU's. The two numbers that come to mind is 1244 and 1236 which many have had great OC's with low voltage. Perhaps you can find a higher batch number that may give you even better results.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 1, 2013)

Super XP said:


> If you do get a 8350, be sure to check the batch numbers on the CPU's. The two numbers that come to mind is 1244 and 1236 which many have had great OC's with low voltage. Perhaps you can find a higher batch number that may give you even better results.


OK, duely noted with thanks!  So far, I'm mentally masturbating over this, can't quite justify the move yet as the FX8120 @3.7ghz hasn't let me down. 

 HAPPY NEW YEAR to one and all!!!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2013)

Was very very tempted to get an 8320 at microcenter for the deployment rig. Going to save and get a better videocard instead.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 5, 2013)

It's going to be at least another month before I can get this board and an 8350 but I can't wait. My current parts are going to be given to my GF to fulfil her WoW needs


----------



## Super XP (Jan 15, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> It's going to be at least another month before I can get this board and an 8350 but I can't wait. My current parts are going to be given to my GF to fulfil her WoW needs


When you say WOW do you mean WOW or do you mean World of Warcraft?
If you mean the latter, then your GF is a cool.


----------



## gmastra100 (Jan 16, 2013)

well managed to get a new cooler, treated myself from a well known auction site.
I got the Phanteks PH-TC14CS CPU Top Down Cooler. for a low price £26 so not much to lose.
It does not clear my RAM even if I turn the cooler around so I have ended up just using 1 fan.
Even so idle the temp is 27deg and running prime95 at 4.5GHz the temp ( as sensed by ASUS AI suite)was 57deg.  And it is quitter than the stock cooler. Loudest fan I have is PSU , not sure if that can be addressed. Any particular settings I should use to make comparisons with ?
Also whilst cooler off I read the batch code FA 1240PGN so I guess I have one of the early 1240 ones.


----------



## d1nky (Mar 4, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> It's going to be at least another month before I can get this board and an 8350 but I can't wait. My current parts are going to be given to my GF to fulfil her WoW needs



pacman, I just seen this board with 7950 crossfire and errmmmm ive fallen for it!! haha! sooo tempted to buy it now!


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Mar 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> pacman, I just seen this board with 7950 crossfire and errmmmm ive fallen for it!! haha! sooo tempted to buy it now!



Alas. my plans have changed alot since that post was made and I'm looking till at least the summer before I can get my hands on any hardware (that's what she said)

If you do go for that d1nk, post some benchies. I'd be interested


----------



## GamerGuy (Mar 4, 2013)

Recently upgraded to an FX8350, have it @4.45ghz at default voltage of 1.35v. Here is a pic, this was when I still had the FX8120, but hey, can anyone tell the difference? Btw, this was also when I had the OCZ 1600mhz RAM, have since swapped to 4x 4GB RipJawsX 2133mhz RAM.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Mar 7, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> It's going to be at least another month before I can get this board and an 8350 but I can't wait. My current parts are going to be given to my GF to fulfil her WoW needs



when i upgraded from a crosshair ii to acrosshair v i upgraded my xwife computer with the crosshair ii she loves it.


----------



## os2wiz (Mar 7, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> when i upgraded from a crosshair ii to acrosshair v i upgraded my xwife computer with the crosshair ii she loves it.



 Maybe she'll be showing you more love again.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Mar 7, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Maybe she'll be showing you more love again.



maybe but i don't know if i can trust her again.


----------



## os2wiz (Mar 7, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> when i upgraded from a crosshair ii to acrosshair v i upgraded my xwife computer with the crosshair ii she loves it.



  Did you ever consider upgrading your cooling on your CPU? What are your temps under load with Intel Burn Test or OCCT? I was just thinking if temps are a problem , I know of a better cooler than Corsair. If you're interested I'll give you the low down on it.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Mar 7, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Did you ever consider upgrading your cooling on your CPU? What are your temps under load with Intel Burn Test or OCCT? I was just thinking if temps are a problem , I know of a better cooler than Corsair. If you're interested I'll give you the low down on it.



i got the corsair h80 and it seems to be working ok temps never go above 56 core on load. and i found out how to get pass 4.5ghz i uped the dram volts a little and that got it stable at 4.635ghz. some times it go to 4.735ghz don't know why turbo core is disabled but its stable


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Mar 7, 2013)

whats a good case for cooling and cable management for about 150 bucks the case i got is real bad for cable management and my mobo gets hot and so does the memory but cpu is good on temps


----------



## os2wiz (Mar 7, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> whats a good case for cooling and cable management for about 150 bucks the case i got is real bad for cable management and my mobo gets hot and so does the memory but cpu is good on temps




I would suggest the Rosewill Black hawk Ultra gaming case at New egg. It goes on sale just about every 5-6 weeks. Then you can get it for $130 bucks or so. It is an awesome super tower with great airflow and 3  230mm fans. 2 on top of the case and one on the side. It has 4  140mm fans in front of the drive cage and a rear 140 mm fan. It is a full tower ,really a suprtower.


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 7, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> whats a good case for cooling and cable management for about 150 bucks the case i got is real bad for cable management and my mobo gets hot and so does the memory but cpu is good on temps



The corsair carbide 500R i've got is great for cable management and airflow. It lets you route all cables behind the motherboard, and comes with loads of fans, and a fan controller.


----------



## os2wiz (Mar 7, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> The corsair carbide 500R i've got is great for cable management and airflow. It lets you route all cables behind the motherboard, and comes with loads of fans, and a fan controller.



It's a bit pricey for a mid-tower case. Do a compare to the Rose will Blackhawk Supreme . It really doesn't stand up to the comparison . More like a $99 case with Corsair imprinted on it.


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 7, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> It's a bit pricey for a mid-tower case. Do a compare to the Rose will Blackhawk Supreme . It really doesn't stand up to the comparison . More like a $99 case with Corsair imprinted on it.



Haha, I wouldn't go as far as calling it that, I'd take it over any 40$ case quality wise anytime, even more because corsair support rocks. But I guess thats not for everyone.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Mar 7, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> I would suggest the Rosewill Black hawk Ultra gaming case at New egg. It goes on sale just about every 5-6 weeks. Then you can get it for $130 bucks or so. It is an awesome super tower with great airflow and 3  230mm fans. 2 on top of the case and one on the side. It has 4  140mm fans in front of the drive cage and a rear 140 mm fan. It is a full tower ,really a suprtower.



i like that case the color scheme matches the crosshair v and i like the way you can put a fan behind the cpu socket. im going to save for a new video card first then by then the case will be even cheaper. i think the mobo will with stand the heat tell then it only gets up to 40c


----------



## os2wiz (Mar 7, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> i like that case the color scheme matches the crosshair v and i like the way you can put a fan behind the cpu socket. im going to save for a new video card first then by then the case will be even cheaper. i think the mobo will with stand the heat tell then it only gets up to 40c



 Yes. I recently mounted a 120 mm Noctua underneath the CPU  space.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Mar 7, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Yes. I recently mounted a 120 mm Noctua underneath the CPU  space.



how much did it bring down your socket temps?


----------



## nemesis.ie (Mar 8, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> even more because corsair support rocks.



Not in my experience. Their QC seems to be a bit dubious of late too, I used to love their products and have loads of them, but recent experience with an H100 and H100i have not been good. Support were out of stock on a replacement H100 (one of the noisy ones) and never followed up when (if) they were back in stock.

The H100i controller killed itself after a few hours, but kind of "recovers" if the machine is powered off for a bit and then dies/pulses it's light (even with nothing connected).

Getting both sorted is too much postage/hassle at this stage so as long as the pump runs I am just connecting the fans to the motherboard and leaving it as is until the next build. If the warranty is still good then I'll maybe send both in together.


----------



## os2wiz (Mar 8, 2013)

nemesis.ie said:


> Not in my experience. Their QC seems to be a bit dubious of late too, I used to love their products and have loads of them, but recent experience with an H100 and H100i have not been good. Support were out of stock on a replacement H100 (one of the noisy ones) and never followed up when (if) they were back in stock.
> 
> The H100i controller killed itself after a few hours, but kind of "recovers" if the machine is powered off for a bit and then dies/pulses it's light (even with nothing connected).
> 
> Getting both sorted is too much postage/hassle at this stage so as long as the pump runs I am just connecting the fans to the motherboard and leaving it as is until the next build. If the warranty is still good then I'll maybe send both in together.



Dump the crap. Go for a Swiftech H220 for $139. It is custom loop quality in a closed loop system. Has all copper radiator, 6 watt pump (3 1/2 times stronger than pump on Corsair H100/100i and quieter ) superior tubing and fittings, and it is expandable . Can easily handle a second radiator and GPU.


----------



## os2wiz (Mar 8, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> how much did it bring down your socket temps?


 I set it to exhaust rather than intake. I am not sure as I amped up my GHz to 4.74 on CPU just after I installed it. Under load my core temps are high about 67 Celsius. That is using OCCT.  Socket temp is about 69-70 Celsius. I do not have pre-installation temps at that over clock.  My temps are much higher at 4.74 than at 4.64 GHZ. About 4 To 5 degrees Celsius. That Corsair just can't do the job for this chip. That is why I am upgrading to the Swiftech H320 with 360mm copper radiator and stronger pump.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Mar 9, 2013)

every thing on my mobo works real good except one side of the front usb 3.0 header. i tried three different front usb 3.0 panels on it and all the same the right side is dead.


----------



## nemesis.ie (Mar 9, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Dump the crap. Go for a Swiftech H220 for $139..



For sure it looks better, getting hold of it at a reasonable price in Ireland is another matter.

Pixmania are supposed to be resellers but have none listed in the .ie site and a crappy selection on the UK one ...

If I go for something else I'd prefer to get a 360mm radiator too.


----------



## os2wiz (Mar 9, 2013)

nemesis.ie said:


> For sure it looks better, getting hold of it at a reasonable price in Ireland is another matter.
> 
> Pixmania are supposed to be resellers but have none listed in the .ie site and a crappy selection on the UK one ...
> 
> If I go for something else I'd prefer to get a 360mm radiator too.



If you can wait  about 5-6 weeks , they will be releasing the H320 which is identical except it has a 360mm radiator. It will go for $159 US. The Swiftech stuff is available throughout Europe . I believe the European distributor is located in Portugal. Go to swiftech.com for more information.


Solidarity with the Irish working class.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Mar 10, 2013)

any body got any ideas that i can try to get my front usb 3.0 working right?


----------



## os2wiz (Mar 10, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> any body got any ideas that i can try to get my front usb 3.0 working right?





 Did you try to reinstall the latest drivers?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Mar 11, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Did you try to reinstall the latest drivers?



yes i tried that many times the left side of the header works but the right side is dead. i wish i could figure out why.


----------



## os2wiz (Mar 11, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> yes i tried that many times the left side of the header works but the right side is dead. i wish i could figure out why.


  It could be defective hardware.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Mar 11, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> It could be defective hardware.



thats what i think but i don't want to send in the mobo i rather just live with it


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 5, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> I would suggest the Rosewill Black hawk Ultra gaming case at New egg. It goes on sale just about every 5-6 weeks. Then you can get it for $130 bucks or so. It is an awesome super tower with great airflow and 3  230mm fans. 2 on top of the case and one on the side. It has 4  140mm fans in front of the drive cage and a rear 140 mm fan. It is a full tower ,really a suprtower.



i just got the Rosewill Black hawk Ultra gaming case today could not wait for it to go on sale i paid 189.99 for it. worked on my system all day just got it up and going. this is a huge case but very nice. im so tired im going to sleep good tonight


----------



## os2wiz (Apr 5, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> i just got the Rosewill Black hawk Ultra gaming case today could not wait for it to go on sale i paid 189.99 for it. worked on my system all day just got it up and going. this is a huge case but very nice. im so tired im going to sleep good tonight



For the price there is nothing close to it in quality. If you want the ultimate in cases you have to pay close to$400 and that is an amount I can not ever justify to myself.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 17, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> For the price there is nothing close to it in quality. If you want the ultimate in cases you have to pay close to$400 and that is an amount I can not ever justify to myself.



do you have a fan mounted behind the mobo socket if so which direction do you have it blowing and does it even make a difference?


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 17, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> do you have a fan mounted behind the mobo socket if so which direction do you have it blowing and does it even make a difference?



I was also thinking of doing this, with an old laptop blower-style fan i have lying around. Could post some results if you guys want.

Edit: didnt inspect your case's layout: I suppose my results wont matter!


----------



## os2wiz (Apr 17, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> do you have a fan mounted behind the mobo socket if so which direction do you have it blowing and does it even make a difference?




  Good question. I put a Noctua 120mm fan there about 2 months ago. First I had it on exhaust. I didn't notice much improvement so I reversed it to intake air and blow it around CPU. It helped a little. I then bought one of those Antec spot fans that screws into a motherboard screw hole and has a flexible neck so that you can direct the flow in any direction you chose. I have the flow directed at the rear collection of vrms behind the CPU. The temperature for the vrms dropped about 6 degrees Celsius. Practically speaking it hasn't helped my over clock. My CPU is a batch 1236 and probably came from the edge of the wafer so it has poor voltage characteristics, The VID is 1.325 volts, but once you go above 4.55 GHZ the voltage requirements are on a sharply rising hyperbolic curve. The temps even with H100 cooling on the cores hit 67 Celsius if I hit around 4.75 GHZ over clock under full load with OCCT or IBT AVX. I am going for a H320 Swiftech water cooler with copper-brass radiator 360mm  when it is released in another 5 to 6 weeks. That should lower my temps about 5 to 6 degrees Celsius.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 17, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Good question. I put a Noctua 120mm fan there about 2 months ago. First I had it on exhaust. I didn't notice much improvement so I reversed it to intake air and blow it around CPU. It helped a little. I then bought one of those Antec spot fans that screws into a motherboard screw hole and has a flexible neck so that you can direct the flow in any direction you chose. I have the flow directed at the rear collection of vrms behind the CPU. The temperature for the vrms dropped about 6 degrees Celsius. Practically speaking it hasn't helped my over clock. My CPU is a batch 1236 and probably came from the edge of the wafer so it has poor voltage characteristics, The VID is 1.325 volts, but once you go above 4.55 GHZ the voltage requirements are on a sharply rising hyperbolic curve. The temps even with H100 cooling on the cores hit 67 Celsius if I hit around 4.75 GHZ over clock under full load with OCCT or IBT AVX. I am going for a H320 Swiftech water cooler with copper-brass radiator 360mm  when it is released in another 5 to 6 weeks. That should lower my temps about 5 to 6 degrees Celsius.



it sounds like putting a fan there doesn't make that much of a diference so I'm not even going to bother putting one there. having it blow in would cause dust build up in a sensitive area.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 20, 2013)

well i decided to do some more cable management on my cables when i was done i hooked the system back up and started it and got no video. i worked on it for two hours just to find one of the pci-e power lines came off the psu. lol if i would of only seen that in the first place it would have saved me a lot of time


----------



## os2wiz (Apr 20, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> well i decided to do some more cable management on my cables when i was done i hooked the system back up and started it and got no video. i worked on it for two hours just to find one of the pci-e power lines came off the psu. lol if i would of only seen that in the first place it would have saved me a lot of time




 Things like that happen to me all the time. Now when I have any major work in my PC like motherboard change or changing water cooling, I dig into my pocket and pay a guy I know who does it professionally. I am getting a little too old to spend hours on a project.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 20, 2013)

we should start a rosewill blackhawk ultra case club thread


----------



## GamerGuy (Apr 21, 2013)

I've swapped out my CHVF from a Tt Commander MS-II to a Corsair Obsidian 650D, it's so much roomier than the MS-II. The supplied 2x 200mm (front and top) and rear 120mm fans are pretty quiet. I have swapped the stock 120mm rear fan with a Silverstone blue LED fan for a little.....bling? The pic has a NZXT fan that I was trying out before getting the Silverstone fan. I am considering a H60 AIO WC system for this setup....


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 24, 2013)

GamerGuy said:


> I've swapped out my CHVF from a Tt Commander MS-II to a Corsair Obsidian 650D, it's so much roomier than the MS-II. The supplied 2x 200mm (front and top) and rear 120mm fans are pretty quiet. I have swapped the stock 120mm rear fan with a Silverstone blue LED fan for a little.....bling? The pic has a NZXT fan that I was trying out before getting the Silverstone fan. I am considering a H60 AIO WC system for this setup....
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v333/mikeysg/20130326_094021_zps381655f3.jpg



nice set up. when you get your water cooler put in show us some pics


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 24, 2013)

here is a pic of the outside of my case


----------



## os2wiz (Apr 24, 2013)

GamerGuy said:


> I've swapped out my CHVF from a Tt Commander MS-II to a Corsair Obsidian 650D, it's so much roomier than the MS-II. The supplied 2x 200mm (front and top) and rear 120mm fans are pretty quiet. I have swapped the stock 120mm rear fan with a Silverstone blue LED fan for a little.....bling? The pic has a NZXT fan that I was trying out before getting the Silverstone fan. I am considering a H60 AIO WC system for this setup....
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v333/mikeysg/20130326_094021_zps381655f3.jpg



  If you plan to overclock a Vishera CPU , specifically an FX-8350 the H60 will be woefully inadequate. I had one in my system and had to swap it out for an H100 that is still inadequate if you want a 5 GHZ over clock.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 24, 2013)

yep a custom water loop will be better


----------



## Super XP (May 15, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> thats what i think but i don't want to send in the mobo i rather just live with it


Warranty sucks, but I would consider it. You should have a 3 year on that Crosshair V Formula. The only issue I have with sending my board out if I had an issue with it is 1) ripping all my hardware apart  and 2) paying expensive S&H costs to send to ASUS unless you have a authorized ASUS dealer in your area. 


skellattarr said:


> here is a pic of the outside of my case
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130424/P5300017.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130424/P5300019.jpg


WOW is that your Crosshair V? That looks tiny in a massive case lol, NICE...


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 21, 2013)

Super XP said:


> Warranty sucks, but I would consider it. You should have a 3 year on that Crosshair V Formula. The only issue I have with sending my board out if I had an issue with it is 1) ripping all my hardware apart  and 2) paying expensive S&H costs to send to ASUS unless you have a authorized ASUS dealer in your area.
> 
> WOW is that your Crosshair V? That looks tiny in a massive case lol, NICE...



i think that all the usb 3 connections are dead on one side because only three show up in devise manager when there should be six but im just going to live with it. rmaing the board would only get me a board that some one else has sent in with a different problem. one time i had to rma the crosshair ii board and i had to rma it 4 times before i got one that worked.
ok i just tested the back ones with a usb stick and they all work so its just the front header that don't work on one side.


----------



## os2wiz (May 21, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> i think that all the usb 3 connections are dead on one side because only three show up in devise manager when there should be six but im just going to live with it. rmaing the board would only get me a board that some one else has sent in with a different problem. one time i had to rma the crosshair ii board and i had to rma it 4 times before i got one that worked.
> ok i just tested the back ones with a usb stick and they all work so its just the front header that don't work on one side.



Well guys I just had to replace my Crosshair V board due to leak damage from my Corsair h100. It happened when I reversed the fans to get inflow of outside air instead of exhaust. Obviously the screws are manufactured a bit longer than they should be or Corsair could have installed a small bracket on the radiator in line with the screw holes on the fan so they would not penetrate. Fortunately the cpu still works as well as my HD Radeon 7950. Got the Formula Z. Now that I am back up Microsoft is trying to extort me to reactivate windows 7 and * partitions for a fee??? I called an 800 mumber and I got some company in India that Microsoft contracts to. They wanted $79 to activate I told them to drop dead.  Just because of a motherboard change under these circumstances my windows license should NOT be invalidated. If anyone knows a number to call where I can get this resolved please help me. I ahad bought another cpu in case the old one did not work. So I'll have to resell it on Ebay. Micro Center where I bought it is too far a way to bother returning it.  Besides it was a combo deal. Got the Croosshairs for 199.99 with the cpu, a real bargain. So I guess I'll sell the new FX 8350 on Ebay.

    Bought a Thernaltake fan cooler for $65 until I can purchase the Swiftech H320 a 360mm radiator  with the rest of the H220 hardware. Soo i am running at 4.52 GHZ instead of my old 4.68 GHZ.  Will Corsair honor their warranty or blame me for the mishap which in fact is a case of poor industrial design???  They would have to pay for the motherboards as well as the H100 if they honor it.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 22, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Well guys I just had to replace my Crosshair V board due to leak damage from my Corsair h100. It happened when I reversed the fans to get inflow of outside air instead of exhaust. Obviously the screws are manufactureds a bit longer than shey should be or Corsair could have installed a small bracket on the radiator in line with the screw holes on the fan so they would not penetrate. Fortunately the cpu still works as well as my HD Radeon 7950. Got the Formula Z. Now that I am back up Microsoft is trying to extort me to reactivate windows 7 and * partitions for a fee??? I called an 800 mumber and I got some company in India that Microsoft contracts to. They wanted $79 to activate I told them to drop dead.  Just because of a motherboard change under these circumstances my windows license should NOT be invalidated. If anyone knows a number to call where I can get this resolved please help me. I ahad bought another cpu in case the old one did not work. So I'll have to resell it on Ebay. Micro Center where I bought it is too far a way to bother returning it.  Besides it was a combo deal. Got the Croosshairs for 199.99 with the cpu, a real bargain. So I guess I'll sell the new FX 8350 on Ebay.
> 
> Bought a Thernaltake fan cooler for $65 until I can purchase the Swiftech H320 a 360mm radiator  with the rest of the H220 hardware. Soo i am running at 4.52 GHZ instead of my old 4.68 GHZ.  Will Corsair honor their warranty or blame me for the mishap which in fact is a case of poor industrial design???  They would have to pay for the motherboards as well as the H100 if they honor it.



sorry to hear about that if you try to activate windows threw the os it should give you a number to call then just go threw there automated phone system and say one when it ask you how many pc's its installed on. make sure you stay in the automated phone system don't get a person on the line they are assholes most of the time.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 13, 2013)

read this
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthrea...r-quot-cores-5-GHz-Max-Turbo&country=&status=


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 30, 2013)

well next week or two im going to be adding a asus gtx 780 graphics card to my systam. this one here. ASUS GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-bit...


----------



## d1nky (Jul 30, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> well next week or two im going to be adding a asus gtx 780 graphics card to my systam. this one here. ASUS GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-bit...



please post pics and tell us how it performs, its my favourite card atm.

may even be my next card purchase depending on the competition.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> please post pics and tell us how it performs, its my favourite card atm.
> 
> may even be my next card purchase depending on the competition.



will do. cant wait its going to be awesome i like the ten phase power design


----------



## os2wiz (Jul 30, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> well next week or two im going to be adding a asus gtx 780 graphics card to my systam. this one here. ASUS GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-bit...



I have 2 Sappphire Radeon H 7950's in Crossfire. Framerates on all my games are way up there.


----------



## Super XP (Aug 1, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> I have 2 Sappphire Radeon H 7950's in Crossfire. Framerates on all my games are way up there.


Very nice indeed. I am hoping to upgrade my HD 6970 to a HD 8970 providing its worth the performance boost per $$$$. Or I will just wait around for the HD 9000 series.


----------



## os2wiz (Aug 1, 2013)

Super XP said:


> Very nice indeed. I am hoping to upgrade my HD 6970 to a HD 8970 providing its worth the performance boost per $$$$. Or I will just wait around for the HD 9000 series.



I didn't know they were releasing any 8000 series products. I thought ,they for some reason, were skipping directly to 9000.


----------



## Super XP (Aug 5, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> I didn't know they were releasing any 8000 series products. I thought ,they for some reason, were skipping directly to 9000.


I thought I read that too, but wasn't sure. If that is the case, then HD 9000 series it is.


----------



## os2wiz (Aug 5, 2013)

Super XP said:


> I thought I read that too, but wasn't sure. If that is the case, then HD 9000 series it is.



Good to see you posting again. Do you spend more time on any other site. I spend a great deal of time on overclock.net. The Official FX Vishera Owners Club is a great forum it is sublisted under the general category of AMD CPU's.   I also am in the Swiftech H220-H320 Owner's Club under water cooling. I have an order for an H320 with ncix.ca . The reason being that Asetek the OEM for Corsair and a couple of other AIO liquid cooling brand has threatened Swiftech for patent infringement.  It is bull crap , but the cost of litigation is huge and Swiftech decided to pull the product from the US market. So I ordered it from a Canadian firm. The shipping cost was the only difference in price. ($13) it should be arriving at NCIX by August 9th and then they will ship it to me. Let you know about how it goes. The only real issue with that unit is the pump. It is powerful and has a tendency to create some air bubbles. So you have to purge the air through the reservoir occasionally. It comes as pre-filled all in one, but is expandable. The pump is strong enough to handle a second radiator or even a third.  
     Other issue concerning me is if  in fact AMD will issue and FX version of steamroller. That will not be established one way or another until late October to early November when AMD holds its developer conference, which has been renamed the APU conference. If AMD does cancel FX steamroller. I will not move over to the Kaveri apu as it really amounts to a lateral upgrade , not a real performance improvement over an 8350 FX. In 2015 Excavator will arrive, and if that is only in apu format then I will upgrade.  That will be considerably better than an FX 8350.
  Tell me what is happening to my Canadian friend?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Aug 9, 2013)

well i just ordered my ASUS GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 GeForce GTX 780 today so far my bank has just been charged next is shipping cant wait to get it.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Aug 14, 2013)

i got my card to day it is really cool played rift on max settings temps maxed out at 47c low 25c. this card is awesome


----------



## d1nky (Aug 14, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> i got my card to day it is really cool played rift on max settings temps maxed out at 47c low 25c. this card is awesome



im seriously considering buying that card!


----------



## Mathragh (Aug 14, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im seriously considering buying that card!



Might aswell wait a bit longer for !: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2957250

they're rumoured to be faster than atleast the 780's

Edit: release of the 9xxx series is prolly somewhere in october.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 14, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Might aswell wait a bit longer for !: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2957250
> 
> they're rumoured to be faster than atleast the 780's
> 
> Edit: release of the 9xxx series is prolly somewhere in october.



that's what my decision depends on, I know a few AMD fans that will buy the 9970 straight away and bench the shit out of it. so my choice will be an informed one


----------



## Mathragh (Aug 14, 2013)

d1nky said:


> that's what my decision depends on, I know a few AMD fans that will buy the 9970 straight away and bench the shit out of it. so my choice will be an informed one



Hehe good call then!

I'm quite curios as to how AMD plans to name its next series. Will it be 10970, or a whole new naming scheme?


----------



## RCoon (Aug 14, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Hehe good call then!
> 
> I'm quite curios as to how AMD plans to name its next series. Will it be 10970, or a whole new naming scheme?



Whole new naming scheme

Radeon R# xxxx


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 22, 2014)

im going the res this thread to ask os2wiz a question about the 230mm fans on the rosewill case. have you ever hooked those fan up to the motherboard is it safe to do? i would like to know because i like watching the rpms of the fans.


----------



## nemesis.ie (May 22, 2014)

skellattarr said:


> im going the res this thread to ask os2wiz a question about the 230mm fans on the rosewill case. have you ever hooked those fan up to the motherboard is it safe to do? i would like to know because i like watching the rpms of the fans.



When connecting any fan to any board you need to check (manual) the motherboard's max draw from each header and the total allowed. Then look at the fan's amps (every one you are connecting) and see if it falls within that and add them together to get the total. Some of the larger/slower fans actually pull less current than smaller ones.

I've an NZXT 200mm here that pulls just 0.24A and some 120mm that are from .16A to .6A.  A lot of fans have the current on their label but some of the "branded or included in a kit/case" don't.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 22, 2014)

ill check the manual to see then the next time i clean the system ill have a look at those fans to see what the amps are. thanks for the response.


----------



## nemesis.ie (May 22, 2014)

skellattarr said:


> ill check the manual to see then the next time i clean the system ill have a look at those fans to see what the amps are. thanks for the response.




NP. Good luck with it and do shout if you have any questions.

I'll be doing the same soon myself (and maybe getting the ammeter out) so I can control my new pump (D5) from the motherboard. As an example of researching this, I found an article that measured the current draw at the various settings from 0 to 5 (it has a max of 30+W which would be dangerous) but if I keep it at 3 or lower it will max at about 10W which may be safe and I canb run it at 3W 2 equivlant most of the time but have some "emergency headroom" available too - or at least that's the plan! 

I may just leave it on 2.5 direct to the PSU though if it can cope with a full OC at that setting.


----------



## os2wiz (May 22, 2014)

skellattarr said:


> im going the res this thread to ask os2wiz a question about the 230mm fans on the rosewill case. have you ever hooked those fan up to the motherboard is it safe to do? i would like to know because i like watching the rpms of the fans.



It doesn't draw that much current. Though I had to remove the 2 top 230mm fans in order to install my Swiftech H320 360mm water cooler last summer. I still have the 230mm fan on the side of the case , and it does an excellent job of blowing cool air over my graphics card. I sold my 2 7950's to get an R9 290 a couple of months ago. It is running cool with its 3 fans and heat duct. I have not been so lucky with AMD Catalyst drivers. The official 14.4 release destroyed my 2 win 8.1 ssd partitions. When I say destroyed, I mean it corrupted them so badly that I could not use my restore points and had to reinstall everything from scratch. Still having issues with them and 3D Mark Advanced in Firestrike Extreme mode. It crashes at the very end of the test on the last frame pf mixed
yet the it keeps reporting frame rates going up to crazy high levels liek 542 frame sper second. Had to do a hard reboot to exit that disaster.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 22, 2014)

a good backup program to use so you won't have to start all over again from scratch is acronis true image its saved my bacon many times.


----------



## os2wiz (May 22, 2014)

Thanks Skellatar.  I realized I had let my copy of Novaback Professional lapse, so I just upgraded to version 16.  I will make image files of my partitions on the ssd's and creare a bootable restore disk. Need money to back up to some large and fast flash drives , one 64 GB and another 128 Gb.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 23, 2014)

do you know how much power all three of the 230mm fans pull? i havnt looked inside my case yet i got a bad back so its hard for me to do.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 23, 2014)

well i went through some pain and got ambitious and open up my case hooked all three of the 230mm fans to mobo and the two 140mm fans to mobo too all working well a bit quieter now. the 230mm are running at around 700 rpms and the 140mm are running at 1100 rpms


----------



## os2wiz (May 23, 2014)

I remember you had iterest in that case when I mentioned I bought it last year. It is a heavy beast but wellbuilt with good air flow. Ihope you are enjoying it. I am 65 now with a bad ticker and bad back and psorasis. I don't have the same adventurous spirit to tinker as I did a couple of years ago. I still overclock, but my dreams about 5 GHZ are unimportant to me now. SYSTEM STABILITY is my first priority. TWEAKING is a distant second.I hope your back pain eases up so you can enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 24, 2014)

yep i enjoy my case a lot but its realy heavy it takes me and my friend to lift it. about three months ago i started replacing all my hard drives with 3 3tb hhdd and my 120gb ssd kicked the bucket so in about 3 months im going to get a samsung 1tb ssd so ill have a total of 10tb of storage.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 24, 2014)

Sounds like mine that one , im hoping to get beyond 5ghz with reasonable temps due to some surgery on Sunday , , hopefully.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 24, 2014)

hi super xp i was looking at your specs and noticed you have bios 1801. is your board a non z or a z? if its a non z then where did you get that bios version? on the asus site it only go's up to 1703.


----------



## Rannick1982 (May 24, 2014)

Indeed, the latest the non Z board can get is the 1703, which doesn't really do much, aside from adding better support for the FX chips, from what I could gather anyway.  I'm new to the Club, and may get around to taking some pictures after I finish moving.


----------



## Viem (Aug 12, 2014)

Super XP said:


> That sounds like a sweet setup.
> Also I managed to get the BIOS #1801 for the Crosshair V Formula off a guy from Guru3D Forums. He said ASUS sent it to him directly and should be coming soon for download off the website. Am I going to install it? Not sure



Hi , is it really possible to share this BIOS version with me? I just registered on this forum for this reason.. lol  Would like to test and see if some random issues that occur on my crosshair v formula based system, will be fixed with that bios version.

Here's a description of my problem(s). (Offcourse all advices are welcome.)

Sometimes while everything's working good, my PC gaming monitor or my TV, go black and show nothing for some seconds (2-3 sec.) After that period the picture comes back to normal by itself and everything goes ok again until the next time it'll randomly happen. This only happens when the devices are connected through the HDMI port.

I've tried several graphic cards and have the same issue with whatever I use, so i've made the conclusion it's the motherboard. Currently I'm using the Sapphire HD7970 Ghz through DVI on a Benq monitor and that issue is resolved under that configuration, but when I connect my Philips TV or the same gaming Benq monitor through the HDMI on my current graphics card or even my older Radeon HD 5850, the issue is happening again and again.  I have tried different HDMI cables and got the same result aswell , black screen pauses...That's it for the wierd behaviour #1.

Now time for wierd behaviour #2

Another thing is that I 'm also not sure if this motherboard has compatibility issues with SSD's because when I started using a Samsung EVO 250gb's I frequently got blue screens on all recent Windows OS and only while playing games (Win7 x64, Win8 x64 and Win 8.1 x64) Haven't seen them for years , while using classic HDD's or even Hybrid Drives.

I have 8 GBs XMS3 Corsair RAM @ 1600Mhz, Phenom II 1090T @ 3.3GHz, no kind of overclocking on anything and all the latest software and update one possibly could find and install.

(Really sorry if i'm offtopic here)

Thanks


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't wish to contradict what you are saying but I have a similar setup a7970 and 3 ssds including a pciex one and none of those issues, its odd that you have the blackout one.
Sorry I haven't any ideas though.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 12, 2014)

I have had none of those issues with 7950's and both ssd's in raid 0 as well as my now single one.

Check the Asus site and grab whatever the latest bios is.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 6, 2014)

Just bought some Mushkin Blackline 2400MHz DDr3 to run in my CHVF with my FX8320 after setting the XMP Profile and volts a quick reboot and everything is running sweet as


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 6, 2014)

Super XP said:


> Very nice indeed. I am hoping to upgrade my HD 6970 to a HD 8970 providing its worth the performance boost per $$$$. Or I will just wait around for the HD 9000 series.


Hi Super XP.  It's been a long while, since I last conversed with you. There has been an invasion of Syria for the old oil war syndrome, a couple of police assasinations in St. Louis of unarmed black youth, an ebola epidemic in Africa that only happened because those countries have been bled dry by the imperialists so there was no funds to maintain infrastructure and insure proper nutrition of the people. All in a six month period. Oh I forgot the civil war in Ukraine that is pushing the world closer to war. In more mundane terms I have just started a regular futness program that isalready paying dividends in my well being. Hope life is good and hope your prime minister doesn't infringe on your privacy and build a police state like in the US.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Nov 7, 2014)

hi os2wiz long time sence i been on here i been beta testing windows 10 and its been running realy good the on;y thig wrong is i cam't get corsair link that go's to my power supply to work right it would crash with a memory error. but other then that all works well.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 8, 2014)

There seems to be a few programs that wont work with windows 10 like Nexus Mod Manager for one even the MS Solitaire suite from the store wont work


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Nov 8, 2014)

yep that is usually what happens when there is a new windows release. some programs just won't work entail the riter of the software updates it to work


----------



## Super XP (Nov 8, 2014)

os2wiz
it's been a wile indeed. Hope all is good. Yes it seems the world is going to hell in a hand basket. 
The PM of Canada seems like a reasonable gentleman, and quite intelligent. I can't see him infringing on citizen rights and privacy. 
But the powers above him may say otherwise. 
We shall see, in the meantime.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 31, 2015)

ok windows 10 build 9926 won't even install they really mess things up it's not compatible with my hardware anymore it will crash before it installs. anyone else having that problem with their crosshair?
found a thread in a forum where people with the crosshair v formula z had the problem with crashing on install and it was the Intel network adapter that was causing it the cvf has the same adapter so I'm going to wait for the next build and hope Microsoft fixes it


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Feb 8, 2015)

i found a fix that would allow windows 10 build 9926 to install first you have to download win 7 network nic driver and put it on a USB stick then you unplug the network cable. then install win 10 when its installed you use the usb stick tp install that driver in windows compatibility mode win 7. then on reboot plug back in your network cable. and presto you are in windows 10 with internet


----------



## Super XP (Feb 11, 2015)

skellattarr said:


> i found a fix that would allow windows 10 build 9926 to install first you have to download win 7 network nic driver and put it on a USB stick then you unplug the network cable. then install win 10 when its installed you use the usb stick tp install that driver in windows compatibility mode win 7. then on reboot plug back in your network cable. and presto you are in windows 10 with internet


Thanks for the heads up, but wouldn't you think by now we shouldn't have to go through all the bloody steps to ensure we have the proper drivers via USB sticks by now LOL.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 11, 2015)

os2wiz said:


> Hi Super XP.  It's been a long while, since I last conversed with you. There has been an invasion of Syria for the old oil war syndrome, a couple of police assasinations in St. Louis of unarmed black youth, an ebola epidemic in Africa that only happened because those countries have been bled dry by the imperialists so there was no funds to maintain infrastructure and insure proper nutrition of the people. All in a six month period. Oh I forgot the civil war in Ukraine that is pushing the world closer to war. In more mundane terms I have just started a regular futness program that isalready paying dividends in my well being. Hope life is good and hope your prime minister doesn't infringe on your privacy and build a police state like in the US.


Hey what's up? Been quite busy lately. Not on TechPowerUp as much anymore. 
My ROG Crosshair V Formula still rocking hard. But looking for a future upgrade, looking forward to see how the new upcoming AMD FX line of discrete CPU's perform. Rumour has it they are going to arrive either late 2015 or sometime in 2016. Not sure if it will be Pin compatible with Socket AM3+, perhaps it will be AM4+ or something. I am also hoping it either sticks to DDR3 or contain both DDR3/4 IMC's. Because DDR3 is the king so far and should be the dominating RAM choice for many years to come. DDR4 is way too much in its infancy.

AMD FX Series Making a Comeback Within Two Years – APU 14 Conference Reveals Future Roadmaps
Read more: http://wccftech.com/amd-fx-series-comeback-two-years-apu-14-confrence-roadmaps/#ixzz3RRikwe2p

_QUOTE:: We already know AMD has a new architecture planned for 2016 and needless to say the following years are going to become very interesting for Red._

WOOW Can't wait. I want my next upgrade to be an AMD, ASUS. Corsair and Sapphire Radeon Graphics. Brand Loyalty until they mess it up. 
My Past Brand Loyalty: OCZ, NVIDIA, Microsoft, AMD, ATI etc.,


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Feb 11, 2015)

lait 2016 is when i plan to upgrade again it sounds like a lot of new exciting hardware will be out to chose from cant wait also


----------



## Super XP (Feb 20, 2015)

skellattarr said:


> lait 2016 is when i plan to upgrade again it sounds like a lot of new exciting hardware will be out to chose from cant wait also


Will have to agree. Based on AMD's press release, they have built a brand new CPU Architecture from the ground up. This new CPU will be my next upgrade, provided it is what I expect. They are going to have one more GO at it with a series of Excavator Cores (Based on Bulldozer) before they put that design to rest once and for all. 

AMD’s High Performance x86 Zen Architecture Arriving In 2016 For New Class of Server and Desktop Processors *CAN"T WAIT* 

Read more: http://wccftech.com/amds-generation...nse-server-market-top-priority/#ixzz3SIHN3nYK


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 20, 2015)

I so can't wait either, my next main rig build will be based on Amd's next.


----------



## os2wiz (Mar 9, 2015)

The new top of the line AMD cpu is code named Zen and is a hybrid cpu having both a discreet x86 processor with up to 8 cores and a ARM processor. They will divide the tasks and make throughput very fast, The cache will be much improved as well each cores functions. This cpu will be available 3rd quarter of 2016. It will be on a new socket FM3. It still has the gpu function, but of course this one will be far more advanced in graphics than the current line of apu's. This will implement HSA 1.1, I believe. Hopefully HSA will be off the ground by then. Zen will run on DDR4 memory. This cpu will be on 14nm process.





Super XP said:


> Hey what's up? Been quite busy lately. Not on TechPowerUp as much anymore.
> My ROG Crosshair V Formula still rocking hard. But looking for a future upgrade, looking forward to see how the new upcoming AMD FX line of discrete CPU's perform. Rumour has it they are going to arrive either late 2015 or sometime in 2016. Not sure if it will be Pin compatible with Socket AM3+, perhaps it will be AM4+ or something. I am also hoping it either sticks to DDR3 or contain both DDR3/4 IMC's. Because DDR3 is the king so far and should be the dominating RAM choice for many years to come. DDR4 is way too much in its infancy.
> 
> AMD FX Series Making a Comeback Within Two Years – APU 14 Conference Reveals Future Roadmaps
> ...


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 10, 2015)

http://hwbot.org/submission/2316620_schmuckley_superpi___1m_phenom_ii_x4_965_be_13sec_62ms
I like my Crosshair V..I got it..owait..I got it open box @ Newegg.
I wanted to say Geeks.com..but that's not how it was.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 10, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> http://hwbot.org/submission/2316620_schmuckley_superpi___1m_phenom_ii_x4_965_be_13sec_62ms
> I like my Crosshair V..I got it..owait..I got it open box @ Newegg.
> I wanted to say Geeks.com..but that's not how it was.



Whats the best OC you get with all four cores enabled as I don't see the point going that high if you have to start disabling cores to do so nice score though


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 10, 2015)

http://hwbot.org/submission/2308376_schmuckley_wprime___1024m_phenom_ii_x4_960t_be_4min_5sec_656ms
I guess 5214..idk
I like dat chip dere
How about summin with all 6 enabled? 
Maybe i fergot to do that 
Looks like Dewi done racked up what was there..is OK
idk..i know that chip is good for 5-6 cores..
cannot compete with westmere-ep, though
5 core..yeah


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 10, 2015)

watever.. i can find 0 subs from 960T..
I know I made them..+ 5-core too
westmere-ep + watever other 6-core chips i did must've trumped it.
960T still..is good
Mine does 6 cores np
I know I used it for a lot of 5-core stuff.
I really didn't want to cut my super-awesome teammate out.
4-core..pfft...960T is for 5-6 core
It's a Cadillac of a CPU, too.
A lot of things it does faster than Intel current gen stuff..that's for real
Watever.CHV is a bulletproof mobo.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 15, 2015)

os2wiz said:


> The new top of the line AMD cpu is code named Zen and is a hybrid cpu having both a discreet x86 processor with up to 8 cores and a ARM processor. They will divide the tasks and make throughput very fast, The cache will be much improved as well each cores functions. This cpu will be available 3rd quarter of 2016. It will be on a new socket FM3. It still has the gpu function, but of course this one will be far more advanced in graphics than the current line of apu's. This will implement HSA 1.1, I believe. Hopefully HSA will be off the ground by then. Zen will run on DDR4 memory. This cpu will be on 14nm process.



Yes read about Code Name ZEN. Can't wait to see them in action. Will be going with either ASUS or MSI Gaming Motherboards when I am ready to upgrade.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 19, 2015)

Gigabyte released a new 990fxa board last month.  Wonder what that is all about.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 29, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Gigabyte released a new 990fxa board last month.  Wonder what that is all about.




It's a few minor updates nothing to write home about or run out and buy


----------



## Rannick1982 (Apr 30, 2015)

Sadly. we won't be seeing Zen until next year though, hopefully in Q1, but most likely Q2.  I'll probably stick to Asus for the upgrade, as I don't have much to complain about with my current Crosshair V, minus it sometimes looses connection on the USB port for my keyboard, causing me to have to switch it to another port...


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 30, 2015)

Dionysus said:


> Sadly. we won't be seeing Zen until next year though, hopefully in Q1, but most likely Q2.  I'll probably stick to Asus for the upgrade, as I don't have much to complain about with my current Crosshair V, minus it sometimes looses connection on the USB port for my keyboard, causing me to have to switch it to another port...



I had the same thing when I was using a wireless KB and mouse every couple of weeks it would happen so I just went back to wired haven't had a problem since


----------



## Rannick1982 (Apr 30, 2015)

It's happening with K70.  Now it's working fine, minus the multimedia keys.  lol


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 30, 2015)

any one using this board tried using AMD overdrive plus bios at the same to overclock,,, recently i have played some more with it and have found that the cpuVid can only be upped with AMD overdrive alone, yeah you can bios up the volts but the reported cpuVid remains 1.325(for eg on mine) whilst all other packages(cpuid ,hwinfo) report the volts ive set (1.55for eg)as CPUin not cpuvid (correctly as they should imho as i know what Cpuvid is).

here's the bit worth a shit though, it takes a bios forced 1.55CoreV for me to get 4.8Ghz stable on all cores(and i do mean stable), which then max's out my thermal profile for this system ie i cant clock stably higher and use it (to fold on 6 cores)as my cpu gets to 64 (while folding 24/7) ,and if i load Amd overdrive it says my cpuvid is 1.325 ,stk style(this is because my pc rads need a clean atm tbh but ya know,,,,,).

However i can get the same Ghz shown in all packages ,and for much lower temps via AMD Overdrive soft by bios setting 1.5 Core V (with high load line cal as before) and clocked to boot at 4.8 still, which this time if i run anything heavy(folding at home) it crashes as it is expected to but.

I Loaded Amd overdrive set the cpuvid to 1.35 and left everything else as it was and with this done its back stable folding 24/7 all last night and no where near as high a temp reached , i can fold like this long term now.

Hwinfo 64 reports this increase in cpuvid and despite every effort i cannot get that figure (for all 8 cores) higher via any other method including bios , IT is a better OC though and has me pondering a refresh and re-clock weekend, ive a new second pump and some decent Tim on the way as i speak.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 8, 2015)

right so tim's here , weekend nearly is so here's some pics of the above performance i mentioned running folding@home for several hours fine ,proof.


sorry im not counting this as a Dp more a bump


----------

